# Dragon Age: Origins



## topgear (Oct 17, 2010)

Dragon Age™ is a blockbuster fantasy role-playing game set in a world created and owned by BioWare. Dragon Age will offer a deep, party-based, roleplaying experience in both single-player and multi-player game modes. Utilizing a brand new game engine, Dragon Age will feature stunning visuals with a tantalizing blend of the exploration and combat of Baldur's Gate™, the multi-player gameplay and community support of Neverwinter Nights™, and a cinematic gameplay experience from BioWare, the developer of Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic™. Explore vast landscapes, engage in massive battles, and experience the sights, sounds, and culture of the heroic new world of Dragon Age.

* Cinematic story-driven single-player campaign

* Separate campaign designed specifically for a multi-player experience

* Mod tools for great custom content

* Set in a new fantasy world created by BioWare for fans of its past titles

* Participate in massive battles

* Party-based gameplay for outstanding tactical combat and immersive 
character interaction.

Source
Official Website

_This game has these Addons/DLC/Expansion packs :_

*Return to Ostagar
Awakening
Darkspawn Chronicles
Leliana’s Song
Golems of Amgarrak
Witch Hunt*


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Already completed the original game as a female human rougue (Miss Cousland).
Experienced all the beginning stories.
Then started again as a male elf mage after adding all the DLCs & expansions. Out of touch for a long time to put together my new rig . Now its time to complete (in style).
All in all, its just AWESOME. One of my favourite RPG along with the Mass Effect trilogy. Dying to get the DA part II.


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

Another DA:O fan here. I played as Elf rogue. In the original campaign, I never found Leliana. Need to do play again. But that isn't going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 18, 2010)

Great thing about Liliana is.. Even if you cheat on her, she will take it easy. You can get away from fighting just by apologizing or throwing the blame on others(Morrigan)

In my first playthough I was just into morrigan. If for a change i cheated on her.. and this b!tch almost cut my balls off. Good thing that i saved the game before proceeding with Liliana. But in second playthough, I tried with Liliana.. and cheated on her with morrigan. She found it eventually, but i got away with an apology. From that time, in that playthough.. there will be always a words exchange between Liliana and Morrigan when they are in one party. 

Ah...good old memories.


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

Alistair and Morrigan also argue a lot. Morrigan is pretty loaded on ego.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2010)

i havent played this game(now dont scold me)

but is the gameplay same as neverwinter nights 2?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes. It is not same as Neverwinter Nights.. But, yes. A similar one.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

so which one of these both is more better in terms of all these terms:

gameplay
mojo
gfx
voice acting/screenplay
control/cameras(since it is a vital part in a rpg game)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

I only played NN2 for a while. But, from what I had experienced. Dragon Age easily surpasses NN2 in each and every department.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

I love the mages. The combo spells are so awesome. Especially the combo of Blizzard + Top level fire+top level lightning spells.


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

Ah finally found this old thread. 
Completed the whole game. Now going to start the game again with a warrior human who will specialize in two handed weapon.
Actually I got NVN 2 but it lags a lot and I plyed it for 1 hour but didn't got the fun that I wanted to going to play this gem again. 

@ Topgear
You missed some DLCs
The Stone Prisoner
Warden's Keep


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2011)

am going to play this game

but i'm kinda confused
which race should i go for?
which unit i should go for?
i was thinking of human rogue...any tips?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> but i'm kinda confused
> which race should i go for?
> which unit i should go for?
> i was thinking of human rogue...any tips?


If you are first timer then Warrior class would be best because it has lesser hassles than other classes. Playing with rouge is kinda tricky as you have to be behind the opponent for maximum damage or you can be archer but still rouge would be confusing for you for the first time. I would suggest to go with Human Warrior and take specialization as per your choice like Weapon and Shield, Two handed weapon or duel wielding. I have played with duel wielding once and it was fun but now I am going for two handed weapon for maximum damage.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2011)

major fight is about to begin
now i'm thinking rogues are a lil difficult to train and master
should have gone for mage/warrior


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 4, 2011)

I felt the same with Warrior after a few levels. Its the same with every race, unless you master it. 


PS: Or change the difficulty to easy.


----------



## Death_Knight (Jun 4, 2011)

Get mage (along with elf for better beginning stats of +2Wlp +2Mgc) if you want a great deal of variety in your play-style. There's loads of talents, combos n specialization to choose from each giving unique gameplay style. A damage dealing mage is my favourite class (even in DAII).
A duelist rougue is another great choice to play, but needs skill and patience (it was the choice in my first playthrough ).
If you go for warrior class, choose to be a damage dealer one, since tanks are better left on auto tactics.

Well these are my point of view... but I can give you one advice: Do play all the origin stories... they are great by themselves and by experimenting different classes and backgrounds u'll know for yourself which one to pursue.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2011)

you mean i have to play this mammoth game 3 times!!!


----------



## Death_Knight (Jun 4, 2011)

Piyush said:


> you mean i have to play this mammoth game 3 times!!!



No, I meant the different background / epilogue stories [before meeting Duncan]. lol


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> you mean i have to play this mammoth game 3 times!!!


TBH bro this game really deserves that. I am playing it second time and there are chances that I'll play it again means third time. 

Hey Piyush forgot it. Have you bought Backpack from quartermaster from Ostagar???? You backpacks are very limited in this game and this is one of them and quite cheap only 57 silver coins. Be sure to buy it before triggering the mission of lighthouse.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2011)

oh crap
i already started that quest
should roll back?


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 5, 2011)

so DA:O da 2 or witcher 1 and 2?

i cant play both coz u know then i will nedd 400 hrs to play all the games ,completing sidequests and all


----------



## gameranand (Jun 5, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> oh crap
> i already started that quest
> should roll back?


IMO yes. Its the cheapest Backpack available and you can't buy it once you are out of Ostagar unlike other backpacks which can be bought at any time in the game.


			
				v.Na5h said:
			
		

> so DA:O da 2 or witcher 1 and 2?
> 
> i cant play both coz u know then i will nedd 400 hrs to play all the games ,completing sidequests and all


Both have different gameplay and can't really be compared to each other. DA series is more of party management and stuff while in Wither you are lone wolf. One is about saving the world with good and bad choices and other is all about Geralt with grey choices(means neither good nor that bad). Its your call both will give you very good experience.
For me I like DA series more than any RPG.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 5, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> so DA:O da 2 or witcher 1 and 2?
> 
> i cant play both coz u know then i will nedd 400 hrs to play all the games ,completing sidequests and all



As, you said you can't play both. Go With Witcher. I'm not telling this because the other one is lesser. But, for typical guy... Witcher 2 is the way to go.

But, if you have time. Invest it in DA:O. You will enjoy a much more quality game.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 5, 2011)

Starting with witcher as i already have the game

btw this will be my first RPG
im a great fan of this genre though i have never played it before 

will try DA:O if a really like this


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2011)

well i heard there are certain gifts that certain companions like the most
so i was wondering if i accidentally would have given the "_*fat lute*_" (which was actually a gift for leliana) to morrigan, would she accept it or refuse it?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 6, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> well i heard there are certain gifts that certain companions like the most
> so i was wondering if i accidentally would have given the "fat lute" (which was actually a gift for leliana) to morrigan, would she accept it or refuse it?


Well some gifts she will accept and some gift won't be acceptable to her. But the most important thing is that even if she accepts hen the approval rating will only increase by like 1 or two points but if you the that gift to appropriate companion then approval will increase by like 15 or 20 or more. Thats the main point. You are wasting a damn good gift for no reason on someone else.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2011)

yes...i gave fat lute to leliana and the approval rating moved a whooping 50 points!!!!


----------



## Death_Knight (Jun 6, 2011)

oh... they are the Christmas gifts/pranks (available after installing the DLC) made available to 'mess' (read shortcut) with the approval ratings in both positive and negative ways.
I personally prefer going with the usual gifts and persuasions... makes the experience more enjoyable.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 8, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> yes...i gave fat lute to leliana and the approval rating moved a whooping 50 points!!!!


Well that was not gift that was DLC content. Its Feastday gifts and pranks. 

About backpack I actually purchased 2 backpacks from Ostagar Quartermaster. One before going to the wilds and one after that. LOL I have 90 inventory before Lothering.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2011)

OK.
ANYWAYS what about those side quests in Lothering: Traps,Herbs and Poison ?
i did herbs one
but those other 2 guys dont tell me what do they want
i have poison and traps with me
still they ask the same question..........


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> OK.
> ANYWAYS what about those side quests in Lothering: Traps,Herbs and Poison ?
> i did herbs one
> but those other 2 guys dont tell me what do they want
> ...


You have to give three vials to venom to one and three trpas to other one. Anyways what are they asking ????


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks for the info
they were asking for the traps and poison respectively


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> they were asking for the traps and poison respectively


Yeah they are asking that because thats what they want. You know reward is pretty good. 75 silvers.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2011)

just found the golem (shale) yeah...........power...so much power


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> just found the golem (shale) yeah...........power...so much power


Yeah she has power but I used Alister as my tank in the whole game. Very good at that. Used Shale as tank for some missions but he never outperformed Alister in any department.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2011)

SHALE is awesome if taken good care
he's a massive force to reckon with
heck........he survived 2 herlock alpha and 1 herlock emissionary alone


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> SHALE is awesome if taken good care
> he's a massive force to reckon with
> heck........he survived 2 herlock alpha and 1 herlock emissionary alone


Its its more of personal choices. I like Alister more. And FYI Shale is *female* not male.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2011)

yea..shale is she...

btw i just killed a soldier in denerium market....in the back alley
he though i killed king calen and said "meet me in the back alley for the duel"

was he an important character?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> btw i just killed a soldier in denerium market....in the back alley
> he though i killed king calen and said "meet me in the back alley for the duel"
> 
> was he an important character?


No he was not. I also killed him in my playthrough.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2011)

what a relief!!! coz my last save was pretty far......


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

NOW I'm in fade
How do i unlock those doors?
and how do i get pass through the flames?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 11, 2011)

In fade... you will get the skeletal form. after doing 'certain' task. After getting that form, you can transform to it, and walk though flames.

IIRC, the sequence is Mouse, Sloth, Skeleton demon, Gollum.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> NOW I'm in fade
> How do i unlock those doors?
> and how do i get pass through the flames?


In Fade you will get different forms to pass through different obstacles. For fire you have to be flaming man. And hey there are lot of some kind of structures which will boost your stats like strength and all that permanently. I guess there are 21 of them because thats the no. I got so.....Look out for them for free boost to your stat.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

yes
i already received 2 forms :mouse and spirit

and what about those doors?
and those NIGHTMARE places on the FADE map?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 11, 2011)

Those doors can be break opened in CID way.. once you get the gollum form.

Nightmare places are where your party members are stuck in false reality. You have to go and free them.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> yes
> i already received 2 forms :mouse and spirit
> 
> and what about those doors?
> and those NIGHTMARE places on the FADE map?


Well like vamsi said Nightmares are places where you have to free your companions. Actually its not really essential to save them but if you don't then they won't accompany you in the last fade battle so beating that boss fight without any companions would be very difficult so free your companions so that they can help you in the battle.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

gollum form unlocked
looks like before going into nightmare cells, i've got to go back and receive strength bonuses


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> gollum form unlocked
> looks like before going into nightmare cells, i've got to go back and receive strength bonuses


Not just strength bonus there are bonus for almost every stat and I guess most of them are for dexterity and strength. Total no. including all stats are 21..So you get points of 7 level ups for free.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

i was getting bonuses like cunning,constitution,dexterity,magic and strength

the most i received were of cunning(around 10) only 2 of magic which was the least of them all


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

Well yeah magic has least but cunning is that much??? Maybe the no. changes according to your character because in my playthrough I got very few cunning most were strength and dexterity which are essential for warrior and cunning is essential for you as you are rouge. So yeah it changes according to your character.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

true
right now battling the sloth
i think its the final form right now
morrigan down
2 golems and a wayne making the paste of it


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

Why you didn't you bring wayne...I mean she is the best healer in the game. I carries her my whole campaign...Never replaced her at any mission.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

i mentioned wayne above


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my bad...didn't read carefully.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

ok...did anyone play with mage as the main character?
my friend's story is a bit friend
in the circle of magi tower, he chose some options which led him to kill Wayne
quite shocking to believe as Wayne is a companion in the game
looks like the game only allows 2 mages at  a time?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

Well actually there are certain points when even you have to fight her to her death if you took wrong decisions. Like when you have to get Urn of Sacred ashes. If you chose to destroy it then Leliana and Wayne will fight you to death. There is also one or two more occasions like one in Magi tower itself although can't remember the exact situation. And one is if you are a mage and you chose to be a blood mage then she will fight you.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

ah...now i got it
my friend was boasting of her powers of being a blood mage

btw what about Loaghain Mc Tir
can he become our companion if we don't kill him
my friend said, there comes an option as "ALISTIER or LOGHAIN'


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> ah...now i got it
> my friend was boasting of her powers of being a blood mage
> 
> btw what about Loaghain Mc Tir
> ...


Yes he will become your companion if you choose but then Alister will leave the party so your friend was right. Its Alister or him. Personally I would never ever recruit him I mean that ******* betrayed us and left us to die so even I play the game 50 times every time I'll chose to kill him either with my hand or Alister.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

hmm....so will i
btw killed that sloth demon
now searching the tower for some good loot and the mission

should i kill flemeth as ordered by morrigan
or make a deal with her about Flemeth's gilmore?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> should i kill flemeth as ordered by morrigan
> or make a deal with her about Flemeth's gilmore?


Kill her.....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

well thats pretty togh to do that
i'll surely finish her after leveling up a bit

BTW do you recall a girl named Katelyn in radcliffe chantry?
her brother was lost...
so after helping that city against undeads when i again talk to her....she says that she'll be going to denerium and we get the options as  below

give-->
5 gold coins
1 gold coin
50 silver coin

what shot i do?

there is a locked chest in her house 
i thought if i give her 5 gold coins, she would happily give me the key to the chest
but that didnt happen
do you know the way?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> well thats pretty togh to do that
> i'll surely finish her after leveling up a bit
> 
> BTW do you recall a girl named Katelyn in radcliffe chantry?
> ...


Yeah she is a tough dragon to beat but easier than the dragon in Urn of Sacred ashes though. 

About Redcliff you need to have high Coercion or need to have to have very good strength to have high persuasion or intimidate skill to get the key from the boy.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2011)

oh....that means i have to skip Urn of Sacred ashes mission too...for now at least


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> oh....that means i have to skip Urn of Sacred ashes mission too...for now at least


Oh no not at all. Killing that dragon is not necessary. Its optional if you want then you have to fight him or you can skip him.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Oh no not at all. Killing that dragon is not necessary. Its optional if you want then you have to fight him or you can skip him.



what did you do?
is there a reward/loot for killing the dragon?

and what level was yours when you killed flemeth ?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> what did you do?
> is there a reward/loot for killing the dragon?
> 
> and what level was yours when you killed flemeth ?


I killed that dragon also. Took me about 5 attempts. 

I can't exactly remember my level when I killed flemith but I guess about 15 or so because I completed that quest very late as I was busy flirting Leliana and Morrigan would had scolded me so I used to avoid her.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2011)

ok..
one more thing
should I start the quest for the Crow leader? the one who sent an assassin to kill me.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> ok..
> one more thing
> should I start the quest for the Crow leader? the one who sent an assassin to kill me.


Well yes you can. The hardest companion quest is of Morrigon all other were quite simple for me.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 17, 2011)

The city of Orzammar is very confusing to me
also where should i sell my collection of gems

there is a trader named Gorin i guess in the city famous as "gem trader", but he is giving s#itty prices for the same

like 10S for garnet , 50S for diamond
are these prices OK?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> The city of Orzammar is very confusing to me
> also where should i sell my collection of gems
> 
> there is a trader named Gorin i guess in the city famous as "gem trader", but he is giving s#itty prices for the same
> ...


Well yeah it will get sometime to get used to the structure of the palace.
I usually sell them to the guy in Camp.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 17, 2011)

Ozammar is confusing. But, by the time you leave it, you will know each and every corner of it. That is how they utilized the entire city. Juiced it. Made the most of the city.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

which has bigger gameplay?
DAO or DA2?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 18, 2011)

By bigger gameplay. You mean.. the longevity of the game? :/

If, yes.. then,Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

yes..ok then
actually i started DA2 yesterday 
and one major disappointment was that there was no race selection screen .....just class and gender
also, the game started pretty plain....no separate starting stories for different characters


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> yes..ok then
> actually i started DA2 yesterday
> and one major disappointment was that there was no race selection screen .....just class and gender
> also, the game started pretty plain....no separate starting stories for different characters


Yup thats right. Also the RPG elements have been toned down and the characters are not very memorable to me. But DAO characters were memorable. But the visuals are good in DA2 I mean looks nice like a hack n Slash and gives you satisfaction everytime you kill someone.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

ok what about companions?
does DA2 offers this feature and their quests?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 18, 2011)

They have quests. And they respond to your actions and decisions in the game, better than they did in Origins.

But I hated when I found out that I can't talk with my companions no more.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2011)

What??? The how can we flirt and romance with companions ????


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

^^I think our decisions add up to the reputation bar/ approval bar
but yeah....i too was pretty annoyed on learning that we can talk to our companions


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> ^^I think our decisions add up to the reputation bar/ approval bar
> but yeah....i too was pretty annoyed on learning that we can talk to our companions


Yeah I think so.
Hey Piyush time to revive Dragon Age 2 Thread.  
You know you did revived 2 old threads which were near dead. LOL...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

2 old threads?
this one and .....the second one?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> 2 old threads?
> this one and .....the second one?


Fallout 3.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

ok one query
the quest in which we have to find paragon branca in deep roads, do i have to choose Orghen as an active party member or can i finish the mission without him in the party?

because i feel that he is not that strong to walk with
he die so quickly in the battle
I'm quite happy with myself(rogue), Sten, Shale and Morrigan


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> the quest in which we have to find paragon branca in deep roads, do i have to choose Orghen as an active party member or can i finish the mission without him in the party?


I don't actually remember but I guess no because he didn't did anything at all in that quest most conversations were started by me.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

So you mean i can complete this quest with my stated team(look above)
I want a sure answer coz i don't want to start that mission again


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah I think so but I am not entirely sure because I played the game long time back.


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey anybody have used dragon age editor??


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

what for?
its fun anyways


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

In first screenshot The portrait of Dog is different and second one don't look like a DAO game at all.


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2011)

@piyush can it edit npc characters...means their appearance...

Another query : can i expand party member limit by using any mod or anything.
 Wanna use an army against darkspawns


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 21, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Another query : can i expand party member limit by using any mod or anything.
> Wanna use an army against darkspawns



AFAIK, no way.


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2011)

@vamsi_krishna

hey i have found it.
See this link:

Dragon Age: Origins Cheats,Dragon Age: Origins Walkthrough - GameSpot.com

there is a cheat to remove limit of party.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ Yeah but then the fun is gone for good. There is no fun in playing the game with a cheat at all.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 21, 2011)

I would have had my dose of strategies, managing already with 3 party members.

If you want more than 3, God bless you.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

vamsi said:
			
		

> I would have had my dose of strategies, managing already with 3 party members.
> 
> If you want more than 3, God bless you.


LOL yeah...its already quite stress to manage 4 members efficiently. I can't even imagine managing more than 4 like 6 or 7 members damn that would be a mess.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2011)

i am helping Lord Harrowment for his throne
now who should i side with?
Branka or Cardin?

i don't want to lose shale either.Help


----------



## Alok (Jun 22, 2011)

@piyush If you want shale then you must take side with cardin.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> i am helping Lord Harrowment for his throne
> now who should i side with?
> Branka or Cardin?
> 
> i don't want to lose shale either.Help


You should take side with Caridin. But you can also take side with branka but you must have high persuation to convince Shale to stay with you. But to be safe just side with Caridin.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2011)

one more thing
my friend told me that in the final battle we have the support of 5 different armies
he had these:

Radcliffe support
Dwarfs
Mages
Ware-wolves
Elves

now the question is
if i take the side of branka, will golem help me in the final battle?
i destroyed the anvil of void, that means no golem support for me
did anyone of you completed the game with golems?
or to be precise, *who all were present for your support in  the final battle?*


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> now the question is
> if i take the side of branka, will golem help me in the final battle?
> i destroyed the anvil of void, that means no golem support for me
> did anyone of you completed the game with golems?
> or to be precise, who all were present for your support in the final battle?


In one Playthrough
Redcliffe Support
Dwarfs
Templars
Elfs

In Other Playthrough
Redciffe Support
Dwarfs
Mages
Were-Wolves


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> he had these:
> 
> Radcliffe support
> Dwarfs
> ...


He got confused you either get were-wolves or Elfs but not both.


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> if i take the side of branka, will golem help me in the final battle?


Yes they will.


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> did anyone of you completed the game with golems?


I didn't. It didn't suited my Morale.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> In one Playthrough
> Redcliffe Support
> Dwarfs
> Templars
> ...


but he had 5 circles on the right side 
i mean 5 different supports
and he said that the elves rejoined him after revisiting the brescilian village(he gave the reasons to the elves about what happened in the forest and they promised him their support for the blight)


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> but he had 5 circles on the right side
> i mean 5 different supports
> and he said that the elves rejoined him after revisiting the brescilian village(he gave the reasons to the elves about what happened in the forest and they promised him their support for the blight)


Yes but then werewolves will be cured then how come they helped him???


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2011)

there were 3 outcomes in that part

1.The keeper of elves (forgot the name) and our team kill all those ware wolves and witherfang --->revenge (only elf support)

2.The keeper cures them and turn them back into humans ---> (only elf support)

3.We side with witherfang and kill the keeper and tell the rest of the elves about the truth i.e. keeper started that curse --->support of both races (we need high persuasive skills to tell elves the truth behind the curse and its origin)


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> 3.We side with witherfang and kill the keeper and tell the rest of the elves about the truth i.e. keeper started that curse --->support of both races (we need high persuasive skills to tell elves the truth behind the curse and its origin)


Oh Oh...Looks like I'm gonna play the game again too see this.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

killed caridin
persuaded shale to be with me :happy:


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

Finally started the game again. Now completed Lothering and in base camp right now. Will go for Warden's Keep quest on next gaming session.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Finally started the game again. Now completed Lothering and in base camp right now. Will go for Warden's Keep quest on next gaming session.



which class and race?

also in the warden's keep, there is  side quest for a secret stash/chest
try to find that chest coz i was unable to do so


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> which class and race?


Human Warrior. Two Handed weapon expert. Well later I changed my mind and got to Circle tower most probably because of Wayne as I wanted her ASAP and was uncomfortable without her. Anyways now just started Fade. I hope to get all the bonus stats. 



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> also in the warden's keep, there is side quest for a secret stash/chest
> try to find that chest coz i was unable to do so


Well one is your storage chest if you are talking about that and I got that in my first playthrough. Actually its available As soon as you complete the quest and if you are talking about some other then most probably I got that too because I nearly check each and every room.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well one is your storage chest if you are talking about that and I got that in my first playthrough. Actually its available As soon as you complete the quest and if you are talking about some other then most probably I got that too because I nearly check each and every room.



not the party chest
its a side quest
we get some clues and using them we find the location of the chest
i also searched every room
but there was just 1 room which was locked 

anyways when you do that part, make sure you complete it


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> not the party chest
> its a side quest
> we get some clues and using them we find the location of the chest
> i also searched every room
> ...


Not sure what you are talking about will tell you if I got that. Thanks for the info anyway. Now I have one more reason to continue. 
Damn the fade is confusing even when I have played this game 2 times. I can easily complete it but the problem are those tombs for Stats. I want to get them all of em.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Not sure what you are talking about will tell you if I got that. Thanks for the info anyway. Now I have one more reason to continue.
> Damn the fade is confusing even when I have played this game 2 times. I can easily complete it but the problem are those tombs for Stats. I want to get them all of em.



hehehe...
let me give you some more

1.The locked chest in katelyn house in radcliffe village
2.Special sword "AGELESS" in royal palace in orzammar(pretty good 2-handed sword with 3 runes space )
3.Getting help from both Elves and Ware-wolves foor the last battle(love to drool @ witherfang  )
4.Getting support from Golems in the last battle and yet having shale in the party(not so difficult though)
5.Killing the demon enslaved boy of Arl Eamon in radcliffe castle or killing the  mother (the one you might have avoided last time)
6.Taking side of Sophia/Blood mage(forgot the name of him) ....


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> 1.The locked chest in katelyn house in radcliffe village


I think I already got that.


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> 2.Special sword "AGELESS" in royal palace in orzammar(pretty good 2-handed sword with 3 runes space )


Yes but I prefer sword made by star metal. That also has three runes and damn good.


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> 3.Getting help from both Elves and Ware-wolves foor the last battle(love to drool @ witherfang


Yup thats a reason.


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> 4.Getting support from Golems in the last battle and yet having shale in the party(not so difficult though)


Already tried that. 


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> 5.Killing the demon enslaved boy of Arl Eamon in radcliffe castle or killing the mother (the one you might have avoided last time)


Actually you can save both of em. Time for you to play again LOL...


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> 6.Taking side of Sophia/Blood mage(forgot the name of him) ....


Yeah but then keeping Wayne in party is real hard.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I think I already got that.


was anything precious in there?



gameranand said:


> Yes but I prefer sword made by star metal. That also has three runes and damn good.


yes, that sword is a charm



gameranand said:


> Actually you can save both of em. Time for you to play again LOL...



how??????damn...


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 24, 2011)

i got ensnared into RPGs by Fallout 3
so i got myself DA,
it has been nothing short of disappointment for me
just point and click fare (point on enemy, character will attack)
where's the game in that?
i was hoping for some button mashing swordfighting


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> i got ensnared into RPGs by Fallout 3
> so i got myself DA,
> it has been nothing short of disappointment for me
> just point and click fare (point on enemy, character will attack)
> ...



play a couple of hrs more and you'll know why it is considered to be the best game ever


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> how??????damn...


If you sided with Mages in Circle tower and after that go for this then you option to call on mages who will make a fade without killing anyone. HAHAHA......



			
				funkysaurav said:
			
		

> i got ensnared into RPGs by Fallout 3
> so i got myself DA,
> it has been nothing short of disappointment for me
> just point and click fare (point on enemy, character will attack)
> ...


Just bear with it for some hours when you start to get powers. The real thing is making tactics in this game when you get tougher enemies. Every squad members counts and if one of them die then you lose the battle. At least thats for me. Also the characters in the game are so memorable that you'll actually get attached to them. Dialogues are great specially conversation between squad members while you explore. Man its a damn good game play it.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> If you sided with Mages in Circle tower and after that go for this then you option to call on mages who will make a fade without killing anyone. HAHAHA......


you mean the mission in which we have to kill ULDRED??
please can you summarize a bit about this mission and how to save both mother and child?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> you mean the mission in which we have to kill ULDRED??
> please can you summarize a bit about this mission and how to save both mother and child?


Well if you sided with mages in the final battle with Uldread means you have used then you can recruit Circle of Magi to initiate the fade without sacrificing Isodole. 
Actually my friend achieved that. I will give you all the details when I'll get to that maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm waiting....


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2011)

Right now in Ostagar for *Return to Ostagar* quest. Completed Circle tower, Warden's Keep, and recruited Shale.  


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> I'm waiting....


Will post tonight for sure. 

Alright Finally completed Redcliffe quest saving both mother and Child. Here is what I did. You have to side with mages in Broken Circle quest or you can't save both its a essential necessity. You have to use Litany of Andrella in the fight with Uldred to side with mages. You have to use it at once to side with them you will get a hint from Wayne about when to use it or you can listen when they say that convert them into abomination and there will be white flash thats the time you have to use it. It actually heps you in battle as there will be no more abominations to slay as you saved the mages from becoming abominations. Now when in Redcliffe after saving the village you go through tunnels then don't kill Jowan the blood mage who poisoned Arl Eamon. When you initiate the dialogue then that blood mage will come or their will be option to bring him if you left him in the cell. He'll tell you that you can go in the fade and save the boy but for the ritual he needs lyrium and some mages or someone to sacrifice himself/herself. Boy's mother will volunteer to sacrifice but keep pushing on other ways and then dialogue will come up about Circle. After that you have to go to Circle and Talk to Irving and then come back and Mages from Circle will initiate the fade without sacrificing the mother.

Played the game whole damn night now going to get some sleep.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks for the write up


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> thanks for the write up


You are welcome. Now I am finally up. Don't know what the reaction would be of my father. 

Well now I'll go to complete Urn of Sacred Ashes. Also already did with Morrigan now flirting with Leliana.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2011)

hey listen
loghain have captured me now(coz i was unable to defeat those 20 soldiers + 1 mage + that b!t(h )

now i have 2 choices
-->either i make my own way
-->choose 2 companions for my rescue

which one is better?
anything that i may lose for going 1/2 way?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 27, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> now i have 2 choices
> -->either i make my own way
> -->choose 2 companions for my rescue


Making your own way is better. You will get all you gears in a chest near your cage and then you know you are the man with all your gears so make your own way.

Already had sex with Morrigan now flirting with Leliana and I guess I'll have to break up with her. 
[YOUTUBE]7P2s7lEFOKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord073 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lost in dreams (Broken Circle)..Trying to find a way out..


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

Nearly going to complete Nature of beast. I am hoping to get both the army at my disposal. 
If Piyush is wrong I'm gonna kick his ass.  I have level 4 persuasion skill so thats isn't the problem

Here is a romantic and kinda funny conversation between my character and Leliana
[YOUTUBE]yT-BGbUMrjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

Damn you Piyush. You told me that I can get the support of both elves and werewolfs but when I approached Dalish Camp they simply killed everyone and gave me support and not to mention I got a good hit from the loyalty of Wayne and Leliana. I had to undo that and kill Zatharian again to get support from Elves.

Anyways now in Orzammar. LOL with high persuasion skills side quests are such a breeze. In one side quest about Lyrium merchant offered me to buy his Lyrium and then sell it to Godwin in Circle Tower and he'll give me 20 gold. I persuaded him and bought Lyrium for 40 gold sold it to Godwin for 65 and a dagger using persuasion and then blackmailed him for a Haul and 8 gold. I returned to that merchant and persuaded him to give me 25 gold. LOL. 59 gold after selling those two weapons in one mission. My best side quest till now. 

Finally had sex with Leliana. I liked that more than that of Morrigan's because of the ending dialogue here it is.
[YOUTUBE]dcjr7NVZ7lE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masterkd (Jun 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Damn you Piyush. You told me that I can get the support of both elves and werewolfs but when I approached Dalish Camp they simply killed everyone and gave me support and not to mention I got a good hit from the loyalty of Wayne and Leliana. I had to undo that and kill Zatharian again to get support from Elves.



You can't get support from both of them..either werewolves or elves..like you can't get support from both mages and templars..you have to choose!!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 30, 2011)

masterkd said:
			
		

> You can't get support from both of them..either werewolves or elves..like you can't get support from both mages and templars..you have to choose!!


Yeah I knew that before but Piyush said that you can get both the support and so I tried his method just to screw up.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

Well now in Orzammar and just about to complete Anvil of Void. Will take Caridin's Side for sure I don't like the attitude of Branka. One thing that I hate about this mission is that I have to abandon Alistar for this mission and take that moron Orgen with me. Well I hope that Shale will talk to me about her quest even if I didn't bring her on mission of Anvil of Void or I have to redo this mission. I guess taking personal quest of Orgen shouldn't be difficult as I have 19 neutral already although I know his approval will drop when I'll take side with Caridin but then hey I have a lot of gifts for him. 


Anyways guys did ya got this. I mean Leliana herself sings the song Leliana's Song. I got it after elf quest I mean Nature of the beast. I really liked this video the best reaction was from my dog and Sten.
[YOUTUBE]mF-iQyk1pR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord073 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^LOL Morrigan looks annoyed n jealous.

Um..May I ask which software do you use to capture videos..I use FRAPS but it has a 30 sec time limit??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2011)

Lord073 said:
			
		

> ^^LOL Morrigan looks annoyed n jealous.


Yeah because I dumped her for Leliana. 



			
				Lord073 said:
			
		

> Um..May I ask which software do you use to capture videos..I use FRAPS but it has a 30 sec time limit??


Well thats the limitation if you have free version. Paid version can capture videos of larger length. But if you want free alternative then you can use Xfire.


----------



## Lord073 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^Thanks yeah I was looking for a free alternative.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2011)

back home after a week 
will resume my playthrough

@gameranand
completed that warewolf quest?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> @gameranand
> completed that warewolf quest?





			
				gameranand said:
			
		

> Damn you Piyush. You told me that I can get the support of both elves and werewolfs but when I approached Dalish Camp they simply killed everyone and gave me support and not to mention I got a good hit from the loyalty of Wayne and Leliana. I had to undo that and kill Zatharian again to get support from Elves.


So basically I did that but only to find that I can get either werewolf or Elves so I chose elves.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

:O
thats pretty unusual
either the conversation went wrong or my friend is a naab


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> thats pretty unusual
> either the conversation went wrong or my friend is a naab


Your friend is a freakin noob I searched the Internet for this and found out that you can either of these two supports not both.

Anyways completed Orzammar and now doing some side quests in Denerim for "K" & "D" and will do most side quests before talking to Arl.

Piyush did ya killed High Dragon Protecting Urn of Sacred Ashes ????


----------



## Alok (Jul 3, 2011)

*Is there a way to customise my character for looking like Dunkan.*


----------



## masterkd (Jul 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Piyush did ya killed High Dragon Protecting Urn of Sacred Ashes ????





Spoiler



if you are choosing not to kill the dragon and destroy the ashes then do not take lelianna and wynne in your team..you are gonna loose them..if you choose to kill the dragon then take the strongest team and i hope your healer have the resurrection spell..killing in medium difficulty was PITA for me..but i would ask you to kill it as that'll give you an xp boost!!





Kola2842 said:


> *Is there a way to customise my character for looking like Dunkan.*



you may try various available mods..that may help you achieve the looks of Duncan!!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Your friend is a freakin noob I searched the Internet for this and found out that you can either of these two supports not both.
> 
> Anyways completed Orzammar and now doing some side quests in Denerim for "K" & "D" and will do most side quests before talking to Arl.
> 
> Piyush did ya killed High Dragon Protecting Urn of Sacred Ashes ????



no i didn't
should i try?
i still have that horn to call the beast


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> no i didn't
> should i try?
> i still have that horn to call the beast


Well that is worth the trouble. She gives a hell lot of gifts for that and not to mention the Dragon Scale which can be crafted into the best Armor of the game by Wade. Also she gives a grandmaster Flame rune and some money and other stuff. But she is much tougher than Flemth I should say. That was a hell of a fight for me to kill that beast.


			
				masterkd said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> if you are choosing not to kill the dragon and destroy the ashes then do not take lelianna and wynne in your team..you are gonna loose them..if you choose to kill the dragon then take the strongest team and i hope your healer have the resurrection spell..killing in medium difficulty was PITA for me..but i would ask you to kill it as that'll give you an xp boost!!


Well its not essential to kill the dragon to get the ashes. Killing her is completely optional. 


			
				Kola2842 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to customise my character for looking like Dunkan.


Use Mods for this.

Finally called for Landsmeet and now rescued that queen. Such a *****. Now have to break free from prison.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well its not essential to kill the dragon to get the ashes. Killing her is completely optional.



yes its optional but killing the dragon have its advantages from every side!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2011)

masterkd said:
			
		

> yes its optional but killing the dragon have its advantages from every side!!


Yes and not to mention a lot. I mean the loot of that High Dragon is just awesome. There is nothing like that in the whole damn game. Well there are some places where you get so much but seriously not that much. I mean 2 armor sets. Grandmaster rune 7 gold and a real nice sword and more what more you want. But she is a hard kill and takes a veteran team to kill that beast.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok got the Ultimate Edition...and started playing as the Warrior Elf...as a commoner....

Now in the position where you impersonate Minerd and got to fight against Everd....

Nice game!  But where are the dragons??


----------



## masterkd (Jul 5, 2011)

^you just started mate..don't worry you'll get there!!


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 5, 2011)

hhm. And I thought there would be dragons from the start! 

And any special advantage, if you start with one particular character or something?

Also, when to play the Awakenings Expansion and the other DLC's? Should I start it after completing the main game? And any sequence to following while playing DLC's??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> hhm. And I thought there would be dragons from the start!


Well actually you face about 4 dragons and 6 drakes. And believe me dragons are not easy to kill.


			
				soumo27 said:
			
		

> And any special advantage, if you start with one particular character or something?


Initial stats like strength, magic, willpower and all are different for each origin. Also if you start as a Human noble you'll get the dog companion from the very beginning.


			
				soumo27 said:
			
		

> Also, when to play the Awakenings Expansion and the other DLC's? Should I start it after completing the main game? And any sequence to following while playing DLC's??


Play after completing vanilla version. Hmm DLCs can be played in any order like I'll play Witch Hunt and Leliana's Song's before Awakening Expansion to get the knowledge about my previous companions.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome game. The game I lost countless hours on, apart from Oblivion. Helped me out during a tough time when I lost my job and had to wait till my next one.

I loved the fact that combat was no longer mindless button mashing, and you had to plan your assault and monitor your party's levels all the time.
The expansions weren't all that great. DA2 was such a disappointment on all levels, esp with the button mashing combat *sigh*.

Tip to anyone who plays as a mage. Don't try to spread your talent points like you do in oblivion. You need to focus on three spells and max them out and then try to spread them around for the rest. You really need powerful blasts to take out enemies in the final third part of the game.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2011)

LOL Leliana's Captive song does wonders in game. Whenever I encounter many warrious coming to me I just activate and put my warriors in that area to protect her and voila they come and die.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 5, 2011)

hhm I just got recruited into the Grey Warden by drinking blood of the Darkspawn. 
Met Morrigan..... 

and now off to my first quest after being officially proclaimed as the Warden

Anyway Loving the game.....and its addictive....


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Did ya purchased backpack from the quartermaster in Ostagar ???
If no then play from where you came at Ostagar and then Buy one from Quartermaster and go to wilds for quests and then when you come back after getting the blood of darkspawn buy a backpack again from quartermaster before talking to Dunkan. Do this you won't regret.


----------



## Lord073 (Jul 5, 2011)

Now in Orzammar...Can't decide which faction to support, Harrowmont or Bhelen?? Any advice on this guys???...and I don't mind a few spoilers


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Did ya purchased backpack from the quartermaster in Ostagar ???
> If no then play from where you came at Ostagar and then Buy one from Quartermaster and go to wilds for quests and then when you come back after getting the blood of darkspawn buy a backpack again from quartermaster before talking to Dunkan. Do this you won't regret.



No I visited the quartermaster, but didnt get any backpacks... Whats the specialty of it? Please tell coz I did an overwrite of the save games... No chance to go back now!!  
And already talked to Duncan and he ordered me to capture some tower where there is possibility of getting some arch rival or something!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

Lord073 said:
			
		

> Now in Orzammar...Can't decide which faction to support, Harrowmont or Bhelen?? Any advice on this guys???...and I don't mind a few spoilers


Doesn't really matter because both are somewhat corrupt but if you support Harrowment then you have chance to get more experience points as you'll go to proving grounds to fight. After that the quest of both people become same.



			
				soumo27 said:
			
		

> No I visited the quartermaster, but didnt get any backpacks... Whats the specialty of it? Please tell coz I did an overwrite of the save games... No chance to go back now!!
> And already talked to Duncan and he ordered me to capture some tower where there is possibility of getting some arch rival or something!


It increases your carrying capacity and there are very limited no. of backpacks in the whole game. I have capacity of about 125 so I don't have to visit capt in between mission to empty it as I am a collector but in my first playthrough I had to visit my camp at least once to empty and then I had to come back again. Also please note that this quartermaster will sell backpack for just 57 silvers while others in the game will sell for like 6 or 7 gold. I guess you get the idea why I particularly advised you this.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 6, 2011)

@soumo27, backpacks are must, buy them the moment you see them..IIRC there are 4-5 backpacks in the whole game!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

masterkd said:
			
		

> @soumo27, backpacks are must, buy them the moment you see them..IIRC there are 4-5 backpacks in the whole game!!


Yeah I have purchased about 6 backpacks in the game till now. 2 from Ostagar quartermaster, 2 from Bonan, 1 from circle tower, 1 from Denerim


----------



## masterkd (Jul 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I have purchased about 6 backpacks in the game till now. 2 from Ostagar quartermaster, 2 from *Bonan*, 1 from circle tower, 1 from Denerim



I think you mean Bodhan, Sandal's father, in the camp.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

masterkd said:
			
		

> I think you mean Bodhan, Sandal's father, in the camp.


Yeah him. Didn't remembered his name at the time of post. 

Anyways finally completed the game with about 70 Hours gameplay. I have only completed the vanilla version and some DLCs like Return to Ostagar, The Stone Prisoner, Warden's Keep. I guess I'll play Witch Hunt and Leliana's Song before Awakening because memories of these two characters are fresh in my mind and I don't want to spoil that and play these when I forgot them after Awakening. I completed at 23 level or 24 I guess. Actually I was at 23+3/4 when I was to going to battle Archdemon. So If I got that mush experience in one go then I am at level 24 or at 23.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 7, 2011)

How to beat that Ogre in the tower.... It's soo fat and big with tons of health?

I tried 20 tyms or more... cant beat it....


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> How to beat that Ogre in the tower.... It's soo fat and big with tons of health?
> 
> I tried 20 tyms or more... cant beat it....


Try to stun him and keep your mage at a distance. Try to backstap him if you are a rouge also whenever he charges at you get out of the way. These are tricks and you have to execute them nicely to kill that beast. Well he ain't that hard later bosses are harder than him. LOL later you'll face like 2-3 ogre at one time.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 7, 2011)

2/3 at a time...

Well by then I will have more skills and more players. currently have only 4.. 

its not so easy to get out of the way when he charge... I have to control 4 players at a time...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> 2/3 at a time...
> 
> Well by then I will have more skills and more players. currently have only 4..
> 
> its not so easy to get out of the way when he charge... I have to control 4 players at a time...


Yes. Well actually this boss ain't that hard you know. You just have to get out of his way and kill him from a distance because he'll kill you if you are too close. Just try your best to stun him. This is the easiest way. I killed him on my first attempt. But I am used to DAO. Just try to make some tactics and use health polutics everytime your health goes down alright. Don't wait for 10% health.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2011)

Stun him or freeze him or or make him sleep or slow him down
do all these stuff one by one 
i mean when he recovers from stun mode, then freeze him
that way you will be dealing continuous damage
and do remember to recover your players health


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Completed Witch Hunt DLC. Damn the DLC was compleed before I knew it and also it doesn't reveal anything about Morrigan at all. It was kind of very short DLC.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok finally killed that Ogre. Wasnt that hard/ Killed it with all 4 players alive.
Now Morrigan in my crew and another guy from Loshkire village also in...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2011)

Loshkire village????


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 7, 2011)

Something like that// 

Dun remember the name ekjactly 
Its the village that you gotta visit right after Morrigan joins ur crew.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2011)

lothering


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> Now Morrigan in my crew and another guy from Loshkire village also in...


LOL. Village name is Lothering and Guy's name is Sten. The best two weapon expert in the game except you of course.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2011)

There is a 8min music bit when we roam at this village. It is mindbogglingly soothing.

[YOUTUBE]Ty87q1J8yRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Alright just uploaded Morrigan's Ritual video. Its kinda good and seeeexxxxyyyy.


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]zMeevZ1US0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 7, 2011)

Piyush said:


> lothering





gameranand said:


> LOL. Village name is Lothering and Guy's name is Sten. The best two weapon expert in the game except you of course.



Forgive me... I'm a newbie..  

Well Its too bad that we can control only 4 characters at a time... I destroyed Sten and took Leliana in his place....


----------



## masterkd (Jul 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I destroyed Sten and took Leliana in his place....



Ahh..sweet leliana..she was must in my party..used alistair as tank..i miss the girl!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> Well Its too bad that we can control only 4 characters at a time... I destroyed Sten and took Leliana in his place....


Don't worry once you get used to this game you'll remember not just places but all the shops, shopkeepers, All characters and what not. This game is that good. :-8


			
				masterkd said:
			
		

> Ahh..sweet leliana..she was must in my party..used alistair as tank..i miss the girl!!


Yeah played entire game with Leliana, Wayne and Alistar. She was so sweet and caring unlike Morrigan.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^Who's wayne? 

And if you did not play with Morrigan, how did you capture those romantic shots with her?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 8, 2011)

^Don't worry..you'll meet Wayne soon..but actually you already met her..in ostager camp(provided *you* initiated the conversation with her there near the magi camp)!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> ^^Who's wayne?


A party member. She will join you in Circle Tower so I suggest you to complete Circle tower quest first of all other because she is a healer and you really really need her.


			
				soumo27 said:
			
		

> And if you did not play with Morrigan, how did you capture those romantic shots with her?


In camp. Just hold on you'll get to that. You can talk to any party member in camp and romance and whatever. LOL you thought that I would sex with her on a quest. haha...


----------



## Alok (Jul 8, 2011)

Well Morrigan has irritating nature but i like him more than Wayne. I like her bold cute face.
*Her conversations are very sweetare they not??*
I have written her approval comments


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

Kola2842 said:
			
		

> Her conversations are very sweetare they not??


Well her conversations ain't sweet for me. They are harsh. She never taught me Shapeshifter talent. Well I did made her approval to 100 friendly and she is a damn memorable character but she ain't sweet or cute. She is harsh and hot.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

mine is
me> rogue dwarf assassin
alister
Morrigan
Leliana....

Thats for now.... yet to meet Wayne and Shale and others....



gameranand said:


> A party member. She will join you in Circle Tower so I suggest you to complete Circle tower quest first of all other because she is a healer and you really really need her.
> 
> In camp. Just hold on you'll get to that. You can talk to any party member in camp and romance and whatever. LOL you thought that I would sex with her on a quest. haha...



so you have a camp too? Great.. 
and you only visit camp for that?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> mine is
> me> rogue dwarf assassin
> alister
> Morrigan
> Leliana....


why you chose dwarf as an assassin?

well here's mine

 ME--> rogue--> assassin and duelist
 Morrigan-->Spirit healer and Arcane warrior
 STEN-->Champion and Berserker
 SHALE-->Shale  
 __________________


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> so you have a camp too? Great..
> and you only visit camp for that?


Well not just for that.  You see you'll cure any injury for free by visiting camp and also you have to empty your inventory for your next quest. And yes that part is really important I mean sex and romance as it gives you approval boost which ultimately gives your companion minor, moderate,major and massive boost to a particular stat for each character. Thats really important because if you take that boost to massive you got 6 points of that stat for just talking and having sex and that six point is worth 2 level ups right.



			
				soumo27 said:
			
		

> mine is
> me> rogue dwarf assassin
> alister
> Morrigan
> Leliana....


I tried playing with dwarf but I felt like I am playing with a comedian. No offence bro its personal thought.

Mine team for about whole game was
*Me*->Human->Warrior (Two handed weapon expert)->Champoin and Berserker (1 yet to configure thinking of Spirit Warrior)
*Wayne*->Spirit Healer, Arcane Warrior, 1 specialization was left blank. 
*Leliana*->Bard & Assassin, Duelist
*Alistar*->Templar, Champion, Berserker


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^Yea the dwarf looks odd. When I compared the skills first and started the game, I found out that the dwarf had some advantages over the others, so I choose it... But I regret my choice now.  My character is half the size of Morrigan / Leliana.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> ^^Yea the dwarf looks odd. When I compared the skills first and started the game, I found out that the dwarf had some advantages over the others, so I choose it... But I regret my choice now.  My character is half the size of Morrigan / Leliana.


TBH Human have the best initial stats of the game. One thing I wonder though. How would you have sex with any companion when you are half their size. Please record video and screenshots for that. haha...LOL..


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> TBH Human have the best initial stats of the game. One thing I wonder though. How would you have sex with any companion when you are half their size. Please record video and screenshots for that. haha...LOL..


 

btw i think that for :
rogues-->elf and human are best
warriors-->human and dwarf are best
mages-->again human and elf are best

my personal thoughts anyways


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> btw i think that for :
> rogues-->elf and human are best
> warriors-->human and dwarf are best
> mages-->again human and elf are best
> ...


No you are absolutely right on this. This is correct. And also Humans are best in all three races as for me. I have played this game 3 times and always with human. Tries other races but after 1 or 2 hrs I don't feel right.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, i am going to start DAO (Dagon age origin) tonight at 3:00 AM...

can that sex part be skipped, if any family member is around while you are playing game


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

sumesara said:


> Well, i am going to start DAO (Dagon age origin) tonight at 3:00 AM...
> 
> can that sex part be skipped, if any family member is around while you are playing game


Are your family members around you @ 3.00AM? Shouldn't they be, I dunno, sleeping?
(just kidding, no offense).


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

sumesara said:
			
		

> Well, i am going to start DAO (Dagon age origin) tonight at 3:00 AM...
> 
> can that sex part be skipped, if any family member is around while you are playing game


Yes they can be skipped by pressing escape button But be sure to save after that and then when you are alone load previous save and ENJOY.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes they can be skipped by pressing escape button But be sure to save after that and then when you are alone load previous save and ENJOY.


Such naughty naughty thoughts


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes they can be skipped by pressing escape button But be sure to save after that and then when you are alone load previous save and *ENJOY*.



 



tkin said:


> Such naughty naughty thoughts



exactly


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

I started again with human warrior.
Now in Ostagar,

i met a prisoner. *(i have finished game 2 times but i noticed him only this time.)
 given food to prisoner and recieved key.*

now tell me, when that lazy mage will be away from chest.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2011)

prisoner?where?
and do tell the items you recover from the chest


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

sumesara said:


> Well, i am going to start DAO (Dagon age origin) tonight at 3:00 AM...
> 
> can that sex part be skipped, if any family member is around while you are playing game



At 3 AM and you were starting this! I'm having a feeling that you were only doing so to watch those scenes!!  
And regarding skipping you can always press ALT+TAB


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> prisoner?where?
> and do tell the items you recover from the chest



Lol...now u also need to start again.
btw
prisoner is in ostagar , just on right hand  of building where u first met Alistair. I went there . Then he beg me for some food and told me that guard who is just in front of cage has food.

I gave 10 silvers to guard and recieved food.

In return prisoner gave me a key to a chest which is near mage camp(where mages are practicing.)
but he also told me that u can only open chest when a mage near it, goes for evening.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

^^I did not get the prisoner...


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

^^Yeah i have finished game 2 times but i also noticed him first time.
But he is there. when u enter the building where u first met Alistair.

Here he is

*i51.tinypic.com/11cgpl1.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/fyg3n5.jpg

On map white colour quest mark is the location of chest.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmmm.....I didn't get to him either. But I guess there should be mage's stuff in that chest and also they won't be that good because you are at Ostagar right now but hey good for sale right.


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

I was waiting for u coz u have just finished it.*Yeah may be something precious*

Quest log is saying that chest can be opened only when that mage goes for evening.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Kola2842 said:
			
		

> I was waiting for u coz u have just finished it.Yeah may be something precious
> 
> Quest log is saying that chest can be opened only when that mage goes for evening.


Well good luck with that but I am pretty much sure there won't be anything too precious. You would most probably sell it. Its the beginning of the game what can you expect.
Yeah recently completed the game with like 900 gold in hand. 
Right now playing Leliana's Song and its kinda hard for me because I am used to my player and tactics and in this one I have to play with Leliana and also there are only two squad members which is a pain to me. There is a room in which there are like 4 dogs and 1 elite warrior and they kicked my ass 2 times. Have to make a good strategy to defeat him. Goddamn dogs are hard to kill and always use their overpower ability on my companion.


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

LolWill see that after korkari wilds.

Have u played Witch Hunt? Tell me ur rating about it.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Kola2842 said:
			
		

> Have u played Witch Hunt? Tell me ur rating about it.





Spoiler



Well that DLC is good but short. You can import your DAO character and play with him. You'll only get your trusty Dog as a companion from previous game with you. Game is good but just too easy. Maybe too easy for me because my character level was 23 and 3/4 bar full. But still much much easy. You are searching for Morrigan and discover that She is after something from elven history(Won't tell you its a spoiler  ) You go to about 4 places in this game. There is just one boss fight and thats way too easy I mean way too easy I never felt like its a boss fight. You have just one conversation with Morrigan when the DLC ends and that dialogue choice depends on your previous actions in the game. By the time I was getting used to the game DLC was complete already. Also it doesn't reveal a thing about Morrigan's plans for the baby and basically keep you in mystery> I thought that I will play with Morrigan for at least sometime. So you can say that it was a disappointment for me in story department but still good to play. Good time-pass for 2 hrs I'll say. I enjoyed it more than Leliana's Song at least because I was playing as me with all my abilities and all that.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

One question guys, for those like me who had yet to play it, shouldn't there be a SPOILER warning???????


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> One question guys, for those like me who had yet to play it, shouldn't there be a SPOILER warning???????


Sorry about that. Edited my post.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Sorry about that. Edited my post.


Thanks, I'll start playing it soon. Right after I am done with Fallout NV dlcs.


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

@gameranand i was hoping for an interesting story and also something  with morrigan but only one conversation. Disappointing

@tkin when u start ,look at above images. Hope he will meet u also


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> @gameranand i was hoping for an interesting story and also something  with morrigan but only one conversation. Disappointing
> 
> @tkin when u start ,look at above images. Hope he will meet u also


No, actually I want to be surprised by it, thanks for suggesting though, I am done for today, I won't come online till tomorrow, now I am off to play crysis 2.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Well just completed Leliana's Song DLC. Here is some info about that


Spoiler



This DLC is pretty good IMO. Its better than Witch Hunt. Yeah I know I said before that Witch Hunt was better but maybe because that was easy for me. In this DLC you play as Leliana and witness the betrayal of Marjolaine her mentor. The story of this DLC is different from what you know from DAO vanilla version. I am not gonna spoil that for you. Many part that Leliana told us in DAO about her past were true but some were not. Its a pretty good DLC and has a nice ending. Here you'll come to know how she ended up in Chantry. You'll have 2 companions all the time not 3 unlike normal. Story is very good IMO and with a good moral. This will eat up about 2.5 hours of yours at best. Well I completed in 2 hrs so I guess more or less others will complete it in 2.5hrs. A real good DLC must play if you want the truth about Leliana. Witch hunt was a waste as it didn't delivered what it was supposed to do means Morrigan's Future.


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

^^btw i like morrigan more *but now i'll only download laliana's song*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Going to play Golems of Amgarrak now. I hope that DLC is nice.


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm downloading  39% hope will finish soon.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 9, 2011)

@gameranand, 



Spoiler



if you are upto it try Golems of Amgarrak in hard difficulty(there's an achievement too)..final boss is tough like hell in hard difficulty!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

masterkd said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I know. I am gonna defeat that on hard difficulty to get that reward.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2011)

what is this reward?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> what is this reward?





Spoiler



Its a weapon called
Its not great to have but it sells at a really high price I mean 452+ gold in Awekening and 339+ gold in Origins.. I think you get the idea how important this is. But the battle for this is hard like hell. I mean that harvester is one of the toughest enemy I have ever fought. I wasn't able to kill him on nighmare difficulty in previous play but I killed him on hard though. It would take a real good veteran team to kill that beast.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

^^Well I saw your signature in DA:O loading screens


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2011)

@gameranand da-o sig but don't change Nero with Alistair coz it looks good


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> ^^Well I saw your signature in DA:O loading screens


Yeah thats the main quote of Grey Wardens.


			
				Kola2842 said:
			
		

> @gameranand da-o sig but don't change Nero coz it looks good


I ain't gonna change Nero. He is my avatar for like 2 years everywhere be it FB, IGN, Gamespot or anything. If DA2 would have turned out very good I might had changed my avatar to Hawkes.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

Dammit that Harvester is hard as hell on hard difficulty. Killed all my companios when his health was more than 75%. God knows how I am gonna kill that beast.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2011)

^told ya..it'll suck all your juices before getting killed!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

masterkd said:
			
		

> told ya..it'll suck all your juices before getting killed!!


Damn he don't look that strong but dammit his attacks kills my companions in just 2 blows. And killing him was not enough so we got darn skeletons.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2011)

^[Sarc]have you killed him once yet, if not then please don't open the next spoiler[/Sarc] 


Spoiler



After killing him for the first time, the small creature that went into him(shown in the cutscene before the boss fight will become alive and he's equally tough to kill!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I have killed him once before on normal and I know that but that smaller creature is easier that big one because it don't give you devastating blows. But this fat one is like some kind of rock he just don't die. Have to be at my best to beat him. I'll use all my health poultices to kill him. Afterall rest game is easy as I rarely used health poultices in entire game. One more problem is that I have no ranged attack all are melee and don't have any nature slave to protect them from nature damage. This is my worst fight. I don't have good companions, no mage, no archer. Damn. I killed archdemon effortlessly but this one is tough specially at hard.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Are your family members around you @ 3.00AM? Shouldn't they be, I dunno, sleeping?
> (just kidding, no offense).



Playing game at night is fun, as everyone is sleeping and you feel part of the game world

and tht sex part is fo future only.. i dont know if i can reach that part very soon....


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 13, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> At 3 AM and you were starting this! I'm having a feeling that you were only doing so to watch those scenes!!
> And regarding skipping you can always press ALT+TAB



I am working in a call center and my duty ends at 1:30 AM, by 3AM i m home and free, so only get time to play that time...........


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi guys ! I have a confusion .....help me!


Spoiler



*I started dao again with human warrior.
After Ostagar, went to Lothering and completed every quest of village.
Also in Lothering , i used chantry mother glich for morrigan approval.

After that i went to Circle of Magi , killed sloth demon and uldread and then sides with templars.
There i got Black Grimoire and in camp given to morrigan and then warmed her body. She is now 100(love)

now i wanna go for real grimoire quest.

confusion is that if i wil give her real grimoire will she break up.
I don't want any break up with her please show of the way.*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

No she won't break up with you. You can do the quest. In fact I broke up with her to be with Leliana and then completed the quest to gain her approval as friendly.


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanx. killed Flemethrecieved robe of posses.
now i'll move to dwarf city.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey..

I have just stated the game and completed the mission in kokari wilds....

now the quat mastr has the back pack, but it is too costly.. i do not have money to buy at thi momet. will it be availbel later if i come back to ostagar......


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2011)

So u have missed one backpack.
Here are two , one before going korcari wilds and one after returning from quest.

Now go to the stairs near duncan's fire.
Head to left and go forward untill u meet a lady priest .see there for a silver boul, sell for money.

And then see previous page for my two picture post showing a prisoner .give him food he'll give a key,use it for chest and sell items. that will also give some money.

Also if u find white flower in wilds give it to master of sick dog and ask for money.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 15, 2011)

before starting the mission, the trader did not had any backpck, it appeared only aftr the mission...

i did not asked for moey from the dog master as i tought i must earn some good repuation with him. this may help me in future...

also i have the pot but i think this may be use ful fo futue

is there aany way we can find what are useless thing and must be sold for money....


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2011)

Lol...you didn't ask for money.ok he had said "you are very generous !"
Well i bought two from him.

And sell weapons u have no use. U will find better further.

Take only one and sell extra wolf pelts coz u required one wolf pelt in bercilean forest side quest.

If u have steal skill start pick-pocket. U can steal a good belt from trader.

If u give food to prisoner(see previous page for map) he will give u a key. Another way to kill him and take key. Then open chest there r lot to sell.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 15, 2011)

Not spamming here..
DAO Ultimate Edition...with the DLC's and all @ 596 on flipkart...
Already placed the order...
also BFBC2 @370 only...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2011)

sumesara said:
			
		

> now the quat mastr has the back pack, but it is too costly.. i do not have money to buy at thi momet. will it be availbel later if i come back to ostagar......


hmm.....you didn't had any items apart from your clothing to sell ??? You should even sell your secondary weapon as you'll get one in korcari wilds. Also just before meeting Duncan after korcari wilds strip down your companions naked by taking all the clothes and weapons, Sell to ostagar and buy a backpack. You know I actually sold all my inventory apart from my weapon and primary weapon to buy a backpack before korcari wild quest. You can do the same as the quest is quite easy.
You see I did this because these backbacks are dirt cheap as compared to others in the game and also there are two one before quest one after quest.



			
				Reaper_vivek said:
			
		

> Not spamming here..
> DAO Ultimate Edition...with the DLC's and all @ 596 on flipkart...
> Already placed the order...
> also BFBC2 @370 only...


Telling us that you are buying game is not spamming.


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2011)

Also there r two backpacks in ostagar , one before ritual and other after ritual.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

OK guys I have defeated the Harvester on Hard difficulty. Here is a small strategy to kill him if anyone have trouble.

Fight with harvester is in two parts. In first part the harvester will be a giant fat badass and will use his many abilities to kill you. The second phase is with his head just head but this time that head will summon many skeletons and some could be elite ones.
Killing him with Warrior is hard because then your warrior needs to be close so here is a simple trick. Take control of snug the Bronto and go to harvester and taunt him. Now don't attack him with bronto just circle him and he will follow you as you are his first priority because of taunt. Just keep circling him until he is down. Also whenever the room turns red then use to switch to make the harvester vulnerable to your attack again and also to kill all the skeletons automatically. Now when the first phase of Harvester is about to die use the switch so that you don't have to fight his second phase with skeletons.In second phase go to him as fast as you can with entire party and unleash everything you have on him and if he summon some skeletons then take care of them if you want or don't. But if the room turns red in his second phase with lot of skeletons run like hell with your party as when the room is red those skeletons go crazy and much harder to kill. Wait till room is normal and take care of them. Try to kill harvester ASAP as he will summon skeletons continuously. If you are a mage use spells like crushing prision, paralyse, mass paralyse(on skeleton group) and unleash your force on the harvester. Just don't let your Golem die because if he is dead and you are not a spirit healer then the fight is nearly over unless Harvester is on low health. But still fight till you are dead. 

I have killed him on Hard difficulty with my level 24 warrior from Origins with this trick.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

^^Nice labour

* help required*


Spoiler



1-I am playing in hard difficulty.
2-Mission Flemeth hunt

3-team =
*ME(two handed)
Zevran(default)
Wayne(healer)
Leliana(Archer)

4- My team get over every time in 4-5 min and flemeth is 80% left.
Suggest a strategy.
+i have 3 fire crystal*


----------



## baccilus (Jul 17, 2011)

This game must be really long. I don't think Gameranand takes so long to complete a game.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

@ Kola2842
You need a tank to soak up damage from the dragon. In your companions there is just one tank and I can't say him tank as he is a two handed weapon warrior. Bring Alistar with you (fill up his defensive abilities) and rest of the companions is OK. Also you need fire resistance as much as possible. What is your level ????



			
				baccilus said:
			
		

> This game must be really long. I don't think Gameranand takes so long to complete a game.


Yeah it is. I could have completed it some days ago but I busy for 5-6 days so didn't got time to play this one.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ Kola2842
> You need a tank to soak up damage from the dragon. In your companions there is just one tank and I can't say him tank as he is a two handed weapon warrior. Bring Alistar with you (fill up his defensive abilities) and rest of the companions is OK. Also you need fire resistance as much as possible. What is your level ????



i started and after lothering went to Circle Tower. Slain only Sloth and Uldread . So my level is  only 10

And Alistair is  8.

*Well can my mighty hero beat a high dragon if yes tell me how.*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't attempt her yet. Go to her when you are like 14-15 level.


			
				Kola2842 said:
			
		

> Well can my mighty hero beat a high dragon if yes tell me how.


Well my mighty hero killed her so yours can. 

Here is a simple strategy for dragons.
First complete the Drake Skale armor quest to get a real nice fire resistence armor for your rogue. When you come to her try each and everything you can to keep your tank and main DPS alive. To achieve this your healer must be alive. With your mage just concentrate on healing and not damaging as you are wasting your mana on that. Make sure healer is well out of reach from dragon so that you don't have to heal the healer. Make sure you have best equipment with max fire resistance or your party will be on ground in no time. If you have use warmth balm, this is the time for that. 
Also don't attempt to kill a dragon at level 10 as you don't have enough health.

Well I have killed dragon at level 10 but thats really difficult. I was pausing game every 3 or 4 second and rethink my strategy in my second playthrough. If you are up for that challenge, go get em tiger.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

Trying and trying again
well none can say that u haven't finished it

Oh u gave a good idea now wayne is just far from dragon.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Kola2842 said:
			
		

> Trying and trying again
> well none can say that u haven't finished it


If it takes too much tries then come back after some level ups. The fight will be easier. I'll tell you a incident. In my first playthrough I tool Nature of its Kind quest at first so I didn't had enough health and no healer so killed the dragon with much pain and after that when so many skeletons came after me none of my party survived so I left it and came after Circle of Magi quest and then they were like minions. I hit kill. So come to dragon after some level ups. Complete some side quests and other map and then come back.  
I completed Origins at level 24 I guess.


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello ! I did it but actually it is Alistair

*My team including my hero was on ground but Alistair*(only left) hits a final blow and


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah...Will finally resume playing Awakening today after 4-5 days of sickness. I hope it will be completed in less than a week.


----------



## saddy (Jul 22, 2011)

bought DA:O Ultimate edition game from south Ex market from Rhythm corner shop in delhi as i had important work in delhi .well back at home now installed DA:O game.any tips for making a strong charater in DA:0.game looks very complex in gameplay and how do we keep Anisotropic filtering on 16x as textures look shimmered.in have played DA2 recently but this game is somewat more complex than DA2.playing as a rogue BTW.*img638.imageshack.us/img638/4871/photo0173o.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ yeah well if you want to be warrior then Strength and constitution is most important then comes Dexterity and willpower.
If Rouge then Dex takes first place and then comes cunning, strength and willpower
If mage then Magic and willpower are most important and after that comes Constitution.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 23, 2011)

Finally got the best Armor set of the game. THE SENTINEL ARMOR. Now going to silverite mine to get dragon eggs for best weapon.


----------



## Alok (Jul 23, 2011)

Ha ha collecting ingredients for recipie


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah more or less. Have all other things for that mighty sword except this  goddamn Dragon egg which is only available in that mine. Man I hate searching for something. Last time In Wayne's side quest a lady named Irni (or something like that) told me to find a fu(king plant in Wending Woods. Damn that took me 2 hours to search every side of that map to get that plant.


----------



## Alok (Jul 24, 2011)

Have u disabled glittering option on objects?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2011)

what are the stats of sentinel armor?
and which DLC is this?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Have u disabled glittering option on objects?


No I don't think so. Why ??


Piyush said:


> what are the stats of sentinel armor?
> and which DLC is this?



Here you go


Name 	 Armor/Fatigue 

*Helm of the Sentinel*

Requires: 52 strength 	 4.50/5.25% 	 
+8 constitution	
+0.5 or +1 health regeneration in combat
+9 defense 	
*Gauntlets of the Sentinel *

Requires: 52 strength 	 3.75/5.25% 	
+3% melee critical chance 	
 +6 attack 	
*Armor of the Sentinel *

Requires: 52 strength 	 26.25/36.75% 	
+6 strength 	
 +1 or +2 health regeneration in combat 
 Chance to avoid missile attacks 
 +20 physical resistance 	
*Boots of the Sentinel *

Requires: 52 strength 	 4.50/5.25% 	
+3 defense 	
 +5 physical resistance 
 +8 strength 	
*Set bonus*
 	 0.00/0.00% 
 Set: -15% fatigue 
Set: +0.5 armor 	
*Sentinel armor set *

Requires: 52 strength 	 39.00/52.50% 	
+8 constitution 
 +1.5 or +3 health regeneration in combat 
 +12 defense 
 +3% melee critical chance 
 +6 attack 
 +14 strength 
 Chance to avoid missile attacks 
 +25 physical resistance 
*Set*
: +0.5 armor 
*Set*
: -15% fatigue
So I guess you got the idea how strong it is. I'll post a screenshot soon.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Got the best weapon of the game. Also completed 4 main quest and almost all side quests except for something around 5-6. Just one more quest to go and game is finally completed.


----------



## Alok (Jul 26, 2011)

Post screenshots of armour and weapons(+spec.)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

I had already posted the stats of the Armor here are for Vigilance Greatsword
*Base *
 19.80 damage 
 7.50 armor penetration 
 2.70% critical chance

*Bonus*
+4 to all attributes 
 +0.5 armor penetration 
 +8 attack 
 +5 cold damage

Here are images for Armor and the Weapon
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6131/5976937489_748133777e_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6008/5977501168_ca0e8d6999_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6024/5977501604_0c3d718c65_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6022/5977501930_a39b0d8a29_b.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jul 26, 2011)

Screens????


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ See again the post I have updated.

Oh dear god finally completed all Master Wade's Quest in Awakening. Although he gives freakin awesome things but finding things for those object is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Alok (Jul 27, 2011)

Sword is very nice. Is it two handed ?

Finally installed blood dragon armour and other dlc. But it requires 36 strength(mine is 28)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2011)

Sword is just awesome aby

@kola
yes its 2 handed


----------



## Alok (Jul 27, 2011)

Piyush said:


> @kola
> yes its 2 handed



 a mighty blow with heavy sword.
After finishing original i'll download awakening.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Sword is just awesome aby
> 
> @kola
> yes its 2 handed


Yeah it was quite hard to get. 



Kola2842 said:


> a mighty blow with heavy sword.
> After finishing original i'll download awakening.


1 mighty blow from my character=150+ damage.


----------



## Alok (Jul 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> 1 mighty blow from my character=150+ damage.



thats why i always make my hero two handed warrior


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> thats why i always make my hero two handed warrior


Well I also like Rogue but only as a Archer. A rogue with 70+ dexterity deals massive damage of 100+ with a single bow and thats something. 300+ with Arrow of slaying. But a rogue as a duel wield No heck no. Why because rogue need to be in the back for max damage and against dangerous foes they don't have ability to be immune to knockdowns as a Warrior does and not to mention their low health. So a rogue Archer is real nice and a Two Handed Warrior is also very good. Deals massive damage and takes massive damage to give rogue and Mage time to deal damage and heal the Warrior.


Hey guys how good looking is my Character anyway. No one gave any opinion about that to me.


----------



## saddy (Jul 27, 2011)

after 7 days of playing DAO first time ,i found this game way too fun and interesting than DA2 .Still getting used to combat as i had practiced with DA2 a lot (played that game two times once with warrior class as default and a rogue till 40% of game ).But i am finding this  game more interesting than DA2 .Only  frustrating thing in it is that as a rogue  class  Do i always have backstab a enemy as in DA2 back stab was quick with the talent but in this i have to move my character to black area of ring to get a critical hit .can any one here give me some good tips regarding combat and y the hell r mine party members dying a lot  even after keeping aggressive tactics on them and heath potion they still die...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

saddy said:


> after 7 days of playing DAO first time ,i found this game way too fun and interesting than DA2 .Still getting used to combat as i had practiced with DA2 a lot (played that game two times once with warrior class as default and a rogue till 40% of game ).But i am finding this  game more interesting than DA2 .Only  frustrating thing in it is that as a rogue  class  Do i always have backstab a enemy as in DA2 back stab was quick with the talent but in this i have to move my character to black area of ring to get a critical hit .can any one here give me some good tips regarding combat and y the hell r mine party members dying a lot  even after keeping aggressive tactics on them and heath potion they still die...


OK first of all this game is harder than DA2 so you'll find it difficult. DA2 was a walk in park for me.
Yes you have to move your character to back for backstabbing no automatic backstabbing AFAIK. Although Cricitals will increase with Dexterity.
Configure the tactics so that they will use Health polutics if their health goes below 50% or 25% if you like. Don't make the tactics aggressive it will get them killed as they will rush to enemy.
Also its completely your call but I like a rogue archer much more than duel weapon wielding specialist. I guess I have already given enough reasons for that. I'll find and copy paste content from my previous post in DA2 thread for you.

Here see this post it might help
Dragon Age Tactics
Post no. 200


----------



## saddy (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ DA2 was a lot easier to master to me.but this DAO is totally a different  kind game. i think it will take some time to master it full..DAO was last on list of RPG to be played.
i have complete RPGs recently such as Witcher 1 & 2 ,DA2 and few other like them but nothing like this game.  Read ur post ,very much informative but i knew most of terms   such as Tanks have in the game as they r the main attention seekers for enemies .Rogue's r best damage dealers with there dual weapons and mages should always be kept at a distance so that they cast spells without any interruption.As far i know we can use both ranged weapons as well as dual weapons while playing as rogue as we 2 sets of weapons in this game .I try to use both where ever situation demands its use .
i think sten and Alister r my party  main tanks as i  and morrigan assume the role damage dealers.Will try to fiddle fiddle with tactics now on  to see which is best one.

currently playing  arl of redcliffe mission .BTW here do we buy weapons in redcliffe .i did not explore  redcliffe  much  jumped  straight to  play main mission...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

saddy said:


> i have complete RPGs recently such as Witcher 1 & 2 ,DA2 and few other like them but nothing like this game.


Thats the reason I like it most.


saddy said:


> Rogue's r best damage dealers with there dual weapons and mages should always be kept at a distance so that they cast spells without any interruption.


I personally prefer them as a archer rather than meele fighters


saddy said:


> As far i know we can use both ranged weapons as well as dual weapons while playing as rogue as we 2 sets of weapons in this game .I try to use both where ever situation demands its use .


OK looks first of all don't invest in both Archer and Duel weapon trees. That would be waste just be expert in one and you are good. Well its completely personal opinion as what you take as best damage dealers. Rogues are good but I prefer warriors because of their health and ability to wear massive armor thus greater probability to stand longer in the battle.


saddy said:


> i think sten and Alister r my party main tanks as i and morrigan assume the role damage dealers.Will try to fiddle fiddle with tactics now on to see which is best one.


Alistar could be tank but Sten is more of a aggressive damage dealer than a tank. Where is your healer ???


saddy said:


> currently playing arl of redcliffe mission .BTW here do we buy weapons in redcliffe .i did not explore redcliffe much jumped straight to play main mission...


No traders here are not good. You'll find best traders in Denerim market. I actually never bought a single thing in entire game apart from all the backpacks I can.


----------



## saddy (Jul 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Alistar could be tank but Sten is more of a aggressive damage dealer than a tank. Where is your healer ???


*img814.imageshack.us/img814/1931/daorigins20110727204244.jpg
Just kept these tactics for morrigan as she will be my healer.
the main strategy which i follow and have learned from DA2 is is that when ever enemy is detected i press hold then pause then i look for any choke point in the map if there r many enemies or when combat is done interior or indoor area i position my tank on the doorway kept morrigan at a distance and keep sten with me so at all enemies  r focused on alister then i and stn do the damage on the flanks.Pause and give orders r the root of the effective  combat.


----------



## Alok (Jul 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I also like Rogue
> Hey guys how good looking is my Character anyway. No one gave any opinion about that to me.



he has good face but i always prefer long hair.
Neck should be more thick.
Facial hair are nice. I don't like a clean shave warrior.
8.5/10


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

If you want Morrigan as your healer then be sure to give her Spirit healer specialization ASAP because group heal, lifeward and revival are keys to healing which are only available with that specialization.
Your tactics are good enough for Morrigan and other players also.



Kola2842 said:


> he has good face but i always prefer long hair.
> Neck should be more thick.
> Facial hair are nice. I don't like a clean shave warrior.
> 8.5/10


Thanks. I usually prefer shorter hair. 

Finally got the best of everything. Best Armor, best weapon and everything. Well Sentinel Armor is best overall armor but now I am using combination of other armors to get best result. 
Now just one quest means all side quests and companion quests are complete. Now time to go to war and end this game and free my 30GB hard disk space.


----------



## Lord073 (Jul 30, 2011)

Finally killed the archdemon and the battle turned out to be a one-sided affair as I had stocked up with a lot of health poultices and lyrium potions. So I'm a bit disappointed as I expected much more from a tainted god. But never mind coz I am starting Awakening now after making this post...expecting a greater challenge.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> Finally killed the archdemon and the battle turned out to be a one-sided affair as I had stocked up with a lot of health poultices and lyrium potions. So I'm a bit disappointed as I expected much more from a tainted god. But never mind coz I am starting Awakening now after making this post...expecting a greater challenge.


Actually I killed Archdemon with nothing but just ballista or something like that. None of my crew used a single Health Polutics. Spirit Healer was more than enough for two tanks holding the attention.

I have completed Awakening 2 days ago I guess. Boss battle was good. 4 Dragons to slay there given the condition that you are able to awake one of them as a side quest.
Also I have completed Dragon Age Origins completely I mean each and every DLC and all. I tried to play as Darkspawns but never liked but still played for some time but didn't completed that. Each and everything completed now I am waiting for Dragon Age 3 hoping that it will not be as Dragon Age 2 and will continue the story of Warden rather than Hawke.


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> Finally killed the archdemon and the battle turned out to be a one-sided affair as I had stocked up with a lot of health poultices and lyrium potions. So I'm a bit disappointed as I expected much more from a tainted god. But never mind coz I am starting Awakening now after making this post...expecting a greater challenge.



Bingo ... You may try to raise difficulty


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Bingo ... You may try to raise difficulty


No matter what you do he is easy if you know the trick. I beat her on Nightmare difficulty with all 4 survivors and no support from any armies I could use ans no Health Polutics. She is just very simple thats it. High Dragon is much harder than her.


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I am waiting for Dragon Age 3 hoping that it will not be as Dragon Age 2 and will continue the story of Warden rather than Hawke.



yes i'm hoping that da3 will be sequel to da-o not da2.



gameranand said:


> I tried to play as Darkspawns



how so??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> how so??


DLC Darkspawn Chronicles lets you play as darkspawn.


----------



## Lord073 (Jul 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Actually I killed Archdemon with nothing but just ballista or something like that. None of my crew used a single Health Polutics. Spirit Healer was more than enough for two tanks holding the attention.


LOL I didn't use any health poultices either. Everything I stocked up was rendered useless except that Wynne used up to something like 20 lesser lyrium potions and that was enough to keep my party up n running.



Kola2842 said:


> Bingo ... You may try to raise difficulty


I could do that but unfortunately after starting Awakening all my Origins' savegames are gone.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> I could do that but unfortunately after starting Awakening all my Origins' savegames are gone.


What do you mean gone???


----------



## Lord073 (Jul 30, 2011)

I mean after importing my character & savegames from Origins to Awakening I can't access them any more i.e. only Awakening's savegames are accessible, not Origin's.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> I mean after importing my character & savegames from Origins to Awakening I can't access them any more i.e. only Awakening's savegames are accessible, not Origin's.


Here is the solution for that.
From Main Menu select Load game on bottom you'll see Switch Character. Switch your character from there to Origin's character and load the desired save.


----------



## Lord073 (Jul 31, 2011)

^^Ah I see. Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2011)

@gameranand


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/25082306/morrigan.jpg


----------



## Alok (Aug 7, 2011)

^^Morrigan??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2011)

Faun said:


> @gameranand
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nice. Thats Morrigan but less sexier than the one in game.  Actually face of Morigan is better than her.


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes that face is better than this.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2011)

Guys who was your hardest foe in the game. For me Harvester and then High Dragon. Harvester was much harder than High Dragon I must say.


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

^Flemeth high dragon. I didn't face Harvester yet.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^Flemeth high dragon. I didn't face Harvester yet.


Didn't completed the yet or uninstalled it ???
Trust me fight with Harvestor and he'll test all your abilities.


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh i can't uninstall it. Actually i'm currently again playing main story as a two handed warrior. Currently in city of dwarf.

And i'm playing 3 games in parallel- DAO , Assassins Creed2 , Mass Effect2 and also started witcher. So dao progress is slow


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Oh i can't uninstall it. Actually i'm currently again playing main story as a two handed warrior. Currently in city of dwarf.
> 
> And i'm playing 3 games in parallel- DAO , Assassins Creed2 , Mass Effect2 and also started witcher. So dao progress is slow


Oh OK. Got it. I usually play 2 games at same time and at most three in which one is main and others are slow take.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 9, 2011)

oh that Gauntler Bridge puzzle...

tied for 1 hour.. could not succeed... and how can you give gift to your party member.. and what to do to raise their approval...



gameranand said:


> My monitor was dead. Bought a new Monitor BenQ G2420HD.
> Never Buy a Viewsonic Product.



I am using a Viewsonic monitor for past more than 3 years..it has one dead pixel.. hardly visible

but working ok for me... but will not ecomment Viewsonic to anyone... samsung or Dell is better..... anyway how much your new monitor cost


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

sumesara said:


> oh that Gauntler Bridge puzzle...
> tied for 1 hour.. could not succeed...


Where ???


sumesara said:


> and how can you give gift to your party member.. and what to do to raise their approval...


Talk to them a lot. Support them with your dialogues.  To give them gift select inventory go to that member and then right click on that gift and then give the gift. Also remember that every gift is for a particular member and will boost larger approval if you give it to them while if you give the same to other member it won't boost approval much. You have to save load a lot to get the idea or if you like I can give you complete list. 


sumesara said:


> anyway how much your new monitor cost


10.5K


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 9, 2011)

give me the list  of the gist and to whom can we give it..

Alo.. i have Wardens Keep DLC in My game.. however i could not get the Cache box in Camp to store my things.... how do i get.. so i can dump things when not required....


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

sumesara said:


> give me the list  of the gist and to whom can we give it..


OK here it is.


Spoiler



*For Alistar*
Alister's Mother's Amulet
Black Runestone
Duncan's Shield
Onyx Demon Statue
Small Carved Statue
Stone Warrior's Statue
Stone Dragon Statue
White Runestone

*For Morrigan*
Black Grimoire (Its essential for her companion quest)
Flemth's Grimoire
Tribal Necklace
Locket
Golden Mirror
Silver chain
Gold Amulet
Golden Demon Pendant
Golden Rope Necklace
Silver Brooch
Silver Medallion

*For Leliana*
Andraste's Grace (Actually a flower)
Bronze Symbol of Andraste
Golden Symbol of Andraste
Steel Symbol of Andraste
Nug
Silver Sword of Mercy
Chantry Amulet
Etched Silver Symbol

*For Wayne*
Fancy Scroll
Tattered Notebook
Discovering Dragon’s Blood: Potions, Tinctures, and Spicy Sauces
The Rose of Orlais
The Search for the true Prophet
The Guerrins of Ferelden: A Genealogical History

*For Dog*
All kind of Bones

*For Sten*
Sten's Sword (Companion Quest)
Totem
Painting of Rebel Queen
Portrait of a Goosegirl
Water Stained Portrait
Silver Framed still life


*For Shale*
All Remarkable Stones like Greenstone, Diamond, Ruby and all that. ( Remember that their should be remarkable in their suffix to gift that to Shale)

*For Ogren*
Alley King's Flagon
Chasind Sack Mead
Garblog’s Backcountry Reserve
Sun Blonde Vint-1
Legacy White Shear

*For Zervan*
Antivan Leather Boots
Dalish Gloves
Small Gold Bar
Small Silver Bar
Medium Gold Bar
Medium Silver Bar

*For Logain*
All the maps. (Although its my common sense as I never recruited him)


These are all that I could discover so far. There are some other gifts also but they work on all characters I guess as I can't find a particular companion who liked them much.
I hope this helps. 




sumesara said:


> Alo.. i have Wardens Keep DLC in My game.. however i could not get the Cache box in Camp to store my things.... how do i get.. so i can dump things when not required....


Complete that DLC's quest first. After that you'll get the chest in Soldier's Peek where you can store your items. 

If you have problems finding those gifts just tell me I'll give you the location.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 10, 2011)

i have completed the solders peek mision.. however... does the chest located in Camp or othr place... i finished the mission and left the solders peek.. do i have to visit it again to manage my stuff..... is there any merchant in solders peek....

anyway thank fo the gift lists....

i still not have come acros Wynne, Shle and ogren... how can i add them to my party...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2011)

sumesara said:


> i have completed the solders peek mision.. however... does the chest located in Camp or othr place... i finished the mission and left the solders peek.. do i have to visit it again to manage my stuff..... is there any merchant in solders peek....


Yes there are merchants in soldiers peek. Just the two and near one merchant there is your chest. Also his brother will make the best weapon of the game. The Starfang if you find a star metal then come to him and he will make that free of cost. 


sumesara said:


> anyway thank fo the gift lists....


You are welcome. 


sumesara said:


> i still not have come acros Wynne, Shle and ogren... how can i add them to my party...


Wayne will join you while doing Circle of Magi quest automatically while for Shale you need his DLC "The stone Golem" complete that DLC and he'll join your team.


----------



## Alok (Aug 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Wayne will join you while doing Circle of Magi quest automatically.





Spoiler



don't take Morrigan in circle of magi or u will face disapproval when u call Wayne in your party.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> don't take Morrigan in circle of magi or u will face disapproval when u call Wayne in your party.


I never played with Morrigan anyway. She was way out my league. I was a good guy and she always used to offend me on my decisions while Alistar, Leliana and Wayne use to be with me so my best combo.


----------



## Alok (Aug 10, 2011)

^^I usually have Morrigan, Leliana and Alistair in my team.

But in flemeth quest i was with Wayne , Zavran and Alistair.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 11, 2011)

i do keep chnging the party member

i have gruop it like ths

The Good 
Alistir, Liliana and the Dog

The Bad
Morrigan, Sten and Zevrn


However playing with The Bad team works gret, they do lot of dmage to enemies and morrign s ability to spell cast is great

But i like the Good team, as they always agree with me....

Also can you have "fun" with wayne... you know wht i mean


----------



## Alok (Aug 12, 2011)

^^I have "fun" with Morrigan and Leliana.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2011)

No you can't have "fun" with Wayne AFAIK.


----------



## Alok (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah she seems too adult to do so


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 12, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Yeah she seems too adult to do so



that would be more fun... to do flit with her..... 

also wht is the strategy to romance both morrign nd liliana... as one of them will not like you having fun with other girl


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2011)

sumesara said:


> that would be more fun... to do flit with her.....
> 
> also wht is the strategy to romance both morrign nd liliana... as one of them will not like you having fun with other girl


About your first statement no you can't have sex with Wayne as its part of the game its that simple.

About second question. Flirt with Morrigan first as she'll have sex with you early and don't require much requirement and then start flirting with Leliana as she needs 90+ approval to sleep with you then go to Morrigan and break up with her or the same with Leliana.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 13, 2011)

is this breakup is really needed... cant you keep two GF..


----------



## scyfer (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey sumesara..
no you cant keep both, you're current girl will find out about your activeness  with the other and then confront you to choose between them..
it is possible for a gameplay which allows you to sleep with the maximum no. of characters who are sleepable, Morrigan, Lilliana, Zevran even NPCs like Isabella, Desire Demon, the elf you meet at the start when you choose the human noble origin..
or you can install a mod and sex up pretty much anyone..

Also why is everyone calling her as Wayne? Her name is *Wynne* not *Wayne* ..please lets say her real name from now . This has been bothering me since I started reading this thread..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

sumesara said:


> is this breakup is really needed... cant you keep two GF..


Yeah its necessary. You can't keep both of them as they are in the same camp so eventually complain to you about that and then you are given option to keep one of them which basically drops approval from both so its better to break up so that the other one don't talk about subject and get a approval drop. Also you can again gain approval of the gal you broke up by giving gifts and talking to her like in my case I broke up with Morrigan but by the end I had approval of 100 for both Morrigan and Leliana. Leliana as love and Morrigan as friend. Also their dialogue in game changes accordingly like you have Leliana as GF she'll say "Aren't you sweet and attractive" while Morrigan as friend will say "what comes my friend" similarly other party member's dialogue and views about you changes as approval improves. I find getting approval from Zevran hard as he always use to hit on me and I had to stop him that lead to approval drop but for all other party members I got friendly rating with 90+ approval for all party members except Zevran. Quite honestly I didn't liked that guy. Such a assbag.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2011)

yes
I didn't like zevran a bit too
I once was thinking that I should have killed him
but "bachcha samajh ke chodh diya" 

and regarding girlfriend problem, I chose morrigan over leliana just because leliana was too much "spiritual sort of" for me


----------



## Neuron (Aug 13, 2011)

Piyush said:


> yes
> I didn't like zevran a bit too
> I once was thinking that I should have killed him
> but "bachcha samajh ke chodh diya"



You will get a second chance to do that.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

I chose Leliana as she is very cute and caring. The first romantic conversation with her was epic. LOL I actually recorded that and uploaded on youtube. She is more like Liara in ME and Morrigan is more like "Don't remember the name" (second female companion in ME).
Even in ME I chose Liara and look even their name has a resemblance.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 17, 2011)

well i even dont like Zevran... but he is good fighter... 

i like morrigan but she is evil nature......

also my mobo just short... so saving money for new board .......


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah Zevran or any meele rogue is a good fighter for small fights. For big fights heck no. They just die too quickly in the battle without doing much damage. I never use 2 rogue in my team. 2 warrior 1 rogue and one mage(healer). If fight is real long then I can even bring 3 warriors but not rogue. Ranged rogues are good though for long fights


----------



## scyfer (Aug 18, 2011)

Arcane Warrior vs Ogres - Xfire Video

Fighting two elite (a little more powerful than normal) Ogres alone as an Arcane Warrior..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

scyfer said:


> Arcane Warrior vs Ogres - Xfire Video
> 
> Fighting two elite (a little more powerful than normal) Ogres alone as an Arcane Warrior..


What was your level at that time ???


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

A interesting read for anyone who likes DA series. 
DA3 To Be A Mix Of The Best Of DA:O & DA2


----------



## Alok (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice find Anand

Well......lot of expectations again, anyways i'll but da3 whatever they make.

Its good to set "marriage" of dao and da2, but i want only some things from da2 that should be added to da3. Some points that i want from da3==>

1. Tactical camera - if they want to make it rpg then it must be included.
2.*in da2 battles were so fast that i can't enjoy killing an enemy. They must fix and make a balance between action and rpg.*
3. I want return of Wardens as well as something related to Morrigan.
4.Speaking Character - i like this thing in da2.


Guys say about what you want from da3!!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I have lost faith in Bioware after this article.*Dragon Age 2 lead dev: “we stripped some stuff out of DA because it was busted”*
If they want to please their so called "new fans" who don't know a jack about RPG then clearly they are on wrong way. He said that DAO was busted. Yeah right that why it outperformed all your games you have ever made you jackass.

Quite honestly after Laidlaw as Lead Designer I am not much in DA series anymore. For Fuk sake admit that you did everything wrong with DA2 and make things right in DA3 and instead of that they are saying hey DA2 is great game you just know the game. WTF ???

Are they talking about combat where I just used to just make two firestorms and whole horde of enemies are dead for good. Is this what you call combat on Hard difficulty ??? Seriously ????


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2011)

@gameranand
nice article
i hope they dont mess up this time


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

As far as I can guess they will mess the next game with this attitude. I mean what do they mean by new fans of the game. Sale figures of DA2 has reduced day by after release while DAO's sales were actually going up. I mean come on no. speaks for themselves.
DAO sales on PC
DA2 sales for PC

You can also compare PS3 and Xbox 360 versions. In all versions DA2 was EPIC FAIL as compared to DAO.

And they are still giving the crap they will continue to make DA3 like DA2.


----------



## Alok (Aug 23, 2011)

They saying to simplify rpg to make it more suitable for new players.
They want new players but they are not thinking that old players will give up


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

By doing this they are just shooting at their own foot because if RPG fans won't play their game then no matter how simple their game is for new players game won't be a hit its that simple. And it has also been proved with DA2. Laidlaw thinks that his ME formula of cutting down RPG elements works but he is way too wrong. DAO was epic because it was a hardcore RPG and not a mix of two genres.


----------



## Alok (Aug 23, 2011)

^ mass effect works coz it is mixed with shooter genres but DAO is not a mixture, they can't apply same theory for both these.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> As far as I can guess they will mess the next game with this attitude. I mean what do they mean by new fans of the game. Sale figures of DA2 has reduced day by after release while DAO's sales were actually going up. I mean come on no. speaks for themselves.
> DAO sales on PC
> DA2 sales for PC
> 
> ...



well If they aren't stupid, they'll learn from their past experiences
and if not then....god knows...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually the problem is that they don't accept that they did wrong with DA2. They still think that DA2 is a epic success. Not to mention the Lead designer of DAO didn't worked in DA2 because he didn't liked the idea where DA2 was headed and he was damn right. Now they are giving the departments to other guys which is quite unacceptable. Why can't they understand that they need the Original crew back to develop an epic game.


----------



## deepak8286 (Aug 30, 2011)

any one please tell me how to play this game....i started as a human warrior....it is difficult to fight...there are no various stunts unlike assasins creed....


----------



## Alok (Aug 30, 2011)

Man its not action game where you bang anyone in one shot or put a blade in throat. Its RPG , means you have to form strategies , raise up your character , and live a entire character.

Seems you haven't played any rpg before  like diablo??


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> any one please tell me how to play this game....i started as a human warrior....it is difficult to fight...there are no various stunts unlike assasins creed....



Upgrade your mage's mana and as you go up the levels, unlock cone of cold and eventually the blizzard spell. Cast spells use strategies and have fun!


----------



## Alok (Aug 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> Upgrade your mage's mana and as you go up the levels, unlock cone of cold and eventually the blizzard spell. Cast spells use strategies and have fun!



well he is playing as human warrior


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> well he is playing as human warrior



Lol, there are four members at almost all times in DA:O. They all level up.


----------



## Alok (Aug 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> Lol, there are four members at almost all times in DA:O. They all level up.



lol probably you don't notice that in human warrior storyline there is no mage before *"tower of ishal"* quest.


----------



## Krow (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't you meet Morrigan early in the game? I played as Elf rogue. Human warrior sucks.  Half the people I know chose that one.


----------



## Alok (Aug 31, 2011)

I played with 3 characters ...
*1.human warrior
2.human mage
3.elf rough*
all have their qualities and style.

And yeah i met Morrigan but she is playable after *Tower of Ishal* quest in both stories(elf rough & human warrior) .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2011)

Krow said:


> Don't you meet Morrigan early in the game? I played as Elf rogue. Human warrior sucks.  Half the people I know chose that one.



How you dare say that ??  Human warrior rocks. I have played as nearly all classes and I liked human warrior most.


----------



## Krow (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol, too many humans here. 

Not much of a fan of frontal assault. Human Warrior is best for that. I used to use Morrigan and Wynne to freeze/bamboozle opponents and then strike them with ultra rogue powers from behind. Killer!

Best warrior = Mabari.


----------



## Alok (Aug 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> How you dare say that ??  Human warrior rocks. I have played as nearly all classes and I liked human warrior most.



nice entry and perfect comeback.



Krow said:


> Lol, too many humans here.
> 
> Not much of a fan of frontal assault. Human Warrior is best for that. I used to use Morrigan and Wynne to freeze/bamboozle opponents and then strike them with ultra rogue powers from behind. Killer!



well i like *a winter grasp from morrigan and then a Mighty Blow,front .LETHAL!!!!*


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2011)

Krow said:


> Lol, too many humans here.
> 
> Not much of a fan of frontal assault. Human Warrior is best for that. I used to use Morrigan and Wynne to freeze/bamboozle opponents and then strike them with ultra rogue powers from behind. Killer!
> 
> Best warrior = Mabari.



Actually in DAO all classes are equally balanced so any class is good as per your personal preferences while in DA2 warriors are highly underpowered.



Kola2842 said:


> nice entry and perfect comeback.


Thanks. Still using through my mobile. Thanks to my N8.


----------



## Krow (Aug 31, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> well i like *a winter grasp from morrigan and then a Mighty Blow,front .LETHAL!!!!*



My friend used to do that a lot. But then he upgraded to cone of cold and was deadly.


----------



## Alok (Aug 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Thanks. Still using through my mobile. Thanks to my N8.



i have *same* thing->N8+AIRTEL proxy trick =unlimited internet


----------



## deepak8286 (Sep 1, 2011)

this game difficult to understand......


----------



## Alok (Sep 2, 2011)

^^if you try to understand , and once you get it, it'll be difficult to leave this great game.

*well there is a proper tutorial when you begin it but if you still find it difficult then-
if you like - youtube is always there to help you.*


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> this game difficult to understand......


What is difficult to understand?? I mean you are a grey warden who have to stop a blight. You have four players at any time to play with and you have to make strategies to best a horde Or any particular enemy. You can control any player at any time while you are playingthe game. Now of you are talking about the choices in the game then I better not spoil that for you. Anything else ??


----------



## deepak8286 (Sep 3, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^if you try to understand , and once you get it, it'll be difficult to leave this great game.
> 
> *well there is a proper tutorial when you begin it but if you still find it difficult then-
> if you like - youtube is always there to help you.*



reinstalled the game....plz post some youtube links for tutorials


----------



## Alok (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok here it is
*Its quite easy to understand but if you still have queries , here r a lot helpers. 

Anyways this game will sucks you in and i don't think you'll uninstall it again.*
tutorial 1[youtube]MdPFwfvCpD4[/youtube]
tutorial 2[youtube]PLqWZQ2WlQU[/youtube]


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> this game difficult to understand......



If this is your first game, then I understand what you mean

just try to watch some tutorials as posted above
you'll be glad afterwards


----------



## Neuron (Sep 3, 2011)

Even though i wasn't new to rpg's there was a point in this game where things got pretty tough for me.I think it was because i chose to go to the elven forest right after the initial war.I should have gone there only after scouting the other 'human' areas.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 4, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> reinstalled the game....plz post some youtube links for tutorials



I still can't understand what is so difficult. Just give some times to this game.


----------



## Alok (Sep 4, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> I still can't understand what is so
> difficult.


I think he is not getting familiar with combat system, as he stated he played some fast paced action with click and hit mechanics(Assassins Creed). That's the problem


----------



## gameranand (Sep 4, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> I think he is not getting familiar with combat system, as he stated he played some fast paced action with click and hit mechanics(Assassins Creed). That's the problem



Well then he have to give some time to this game because for a complete newcomer it would be somewhat difficult although I am not sure about that because I was no newcomer to the game.


----------



## deepak8286 (Sep 5, 2011)

i m following the above video links....thanks to kola and anand...

will disturb u ppl again with doubts 



Kola2842 said:


> I think he is not getting familiar with combat system, as he stated he played some fast paced action with click and hit mechanics(Assassins Creed). That's the problem



yes...thought dragon age is similiar to assasins creed, diablo....


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> will disturb u ppl again with doubts



ok, you may disturb anytime


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2011)

This game is more about making strategy and using your squad ability to their best. You can just hammer all the abilities in the beginning. Try to make cross class combos. They do wonders in game. One more suggestion don't give up the game if you get frustrated because of one enemy because some are really difficult specially dragons.


----------



## Maddd (Sep 5, 2011)

Firstly i also found it somewhat difficult but after playing 1hr i got idea. It is a good game indeed.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2011)

Its not just good game. This game come in the category of those best games that are the trump card of gaming and are not made every year. Its the best on its category even if compared to older gems in my opinion.


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2011)

@gameranand +1 its best and Numero Uno rpg i ever played.
Everything feels complete and balanced.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 23, 2011)

I want to buy this game and play it for the first time.. Never played any Bioware rpg except ME2(which wasn't much of a real RPG though). Is the game good? I mean is it really at par with the recent Witcher 2(since I will start comparing every RPG in the years to come with W2.  
I am tempted to play the game since I am somewhat new into RPGs. Diablo2, W2, ME2(edit- and a little fallout 3, about 3 hours or so) are all that I have tried in the RPG line of gaming.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 23, 2011)

Dragon Age: Origins is better than Witcher 2, IMO.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> I want to buy this game and play it for the first time.. Never played any Bioware rpg except ME2(which wasn't much of a real RPG though). Is the game good? I mean is it really at par with the recent Witcher 2(since I will start comparing every RPG in the years to come with W2.
> I am tempted to play the game since I am somewhat new into RPGs. Diablo2, W2, ME2 are all that I have tried in the RPG line of gaming.



this was my first RPG game too
you'll love it

WARNING:You may get addictive to it.Don't say that i didnt warn you


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.. Will buy it.. needed someone to assure me that I am going to play a   good game.  thx again.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> I want to buy this game and play it for the first time.. Never played any Bioware rpg except ME2(which wasn't much of a real RPG though). Is the game good? I mean is it really at par with the recent Witcher 2(since I will start comparing every RPG in the years to come with W2.
> I am tempted to play the game since I am somewhat new into RPGs. Diablo2, W2, ME2 are all that I have tried in the RPG line of gaming.



Well you see to be honest both these games can't be compared. Both are quite different games but one thing is for sure that this game is the best in its category and nothing can come close to it. No game have reached the benchmark dragon age has made. Just get the ultimate version from flipkart its quite cheap also.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well you see to be honest both these games can't be compared. Both are quite different games but one thing is for sure that this game is the best in its category and nothing can come close to it. No game have reached the benchmark dragon age has made. Just get the ultimate version from flipkart its quite cheap also.



OKAY!!! Thanks for notifying me... wow.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> OKAY!!! Thanks for notifying me... wow.



You are welcome bro.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 26, 2011)

FINALLY RECEIVED THE GAME!! And yes the ultimate edition one 
The game is very hardcore, never played anything like it(as if I've played lots of games like this  ) 
I need help though cuz I'm stuck.. can't defeat the pack with the hurlock alpha.
My character is in the Human Noble storyline and a rogue class. 
No matter what i do,  i get defeated by that mini-boss. 
(waiting for morrigan  )


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> FINALLY RECEIVED THE GAME!! And yes the ultimate edition one
> The game is very hardcore, never played anything like it(as if I've played lots of games like this  )
> I need help though cuz I'm stuck.. can't defeat the pack with the hurlock alpha.
> My character is in the Human Noble storyline and a rogue class.
> ...



1. Switch to lower difficulty because that mini boss is nothing compared to upcoming bosses and mini bosses.
2. Concentrate your fire on the main boss if he is giving too much trouble.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 26, 2011)

I DID IT!! A fire BOMB made the difference... took out two guys from a distance with the archers... (my god this is addictive!)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> I DID IT!! A fire BOMB made the difference... took out two guys from a distance with the archers... (my god this is addictive!)



Congrats. I told ya alreadythat this game is highly addictive.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> I DID IT!! A fire BOMB made the difference... took out two guys from a distance with the archers... (my god this is addictive!)



get ready to waste your precious 100hrs of life


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> get ready to waste your precious 100hrs of life



Nope you are wrong. It should be 150+ hours with ultimate edition.


----------



## Alok (Sep 26, 2011)

@soumik - when i started it first i also have to work hard to defeat that alpha.......i adapted rush and hit with archer and mage.

but after getting familiar i killed many of them simultaneously.



Spoiler



wishing you good luck with *upcoming Ogre Alpha*


----------



## Neuron (Sep 26, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> wishing you good luck with upcoming Ogre Alpha



You spoiled it.

I made a huge mistake early on in the game by not realizing that i can use elfroots to make healing potions.Most of the fights were so tough until i understood this.


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

Edited ..............


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 27, 2011)

no.. he did not spoil it for me(i mean i didn't read it till now).. i defeated that ogre..(in 2 attempts though).. Morrigan's so hot!!!  .. currently at lothering(killed the robbers asking for toll).


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess you have missed two backpacks from ostagar right ?? If you can play ostagar again from saves or just go on boy.


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

^I think very few noticed then in first playthrough


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Backpack? I didn't notice any backpack(actually i read previous posts  in the thread mentioning it but by then i had completed ostagar), so,what does it do?


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

^^it increase size of your inventory....
Don't worry if you are not a collector.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 27, 2011)

oh i see... guess i'll have to continue anyways..... released a qunari kind of guy from cage, the following bandits are hard to defeat with the mabaris and all.... i want to know what happens when the notifications like> Alistair approves and Morrigan dissaproves etc occurs?


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

See game has a approval system that enables you to increase affection with your fellow . You may also do romance which lead to $€x .

Also approval affects corresponding abilities of fellow.

AND you get enough approval of someone you'll unlock his/her personal quest.

All depends on your conversations and gifts. So be aware while conversation. Its important , i say very important to guide storyline.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 27, 2011)

The troll was definitely fun. Personally Id rate that troll the hardest boss in the game because most folks aren't prepared for a head on fight. Or you could follow what most do and make the troll angry and run him in circles while the rest of your team makes short work of him  . 

If you really want to have fun in this game play solo .



> oh i see... guess i'll have to continue anyways..... released a qunari kind of guy from cage, the following bandits are hard to defeat with the mabaris and all.... i want to know what happens when the notifications like> Alistair approves and Morrigan dissaproves etc occurs?


Based on your choices you make the story tends to change alot. However there are some choices that will alienate some members and instantly cause you to lose them lol so you might want to take care of what you choose. Always save those gifts you get from chests and hunting and use them on the right folks. Once you get the appropriate level of approval it opens up their personal quests which again leads to more fun. 

There are also certain skills that are way too overpowered if you ask me. Although I might have forgotten the names of some. 
1. Mana clash -> Instant kill pretty much any caster you use it on 
2. Force Field -> You could disable a foe for that long or protect an ally for that long while your back-line casts storm of the century on everything while they are on top of the protected player lol. 
3. One of the Bloodline spells I forget its name though  
4. The combination of two glyphs used correctly etc. 

If you go the Rogue way you can do some sick damage too without even getting into the fray. Not to mention the various traps you lay. But usually I prefer taking all the mages I get. If you would like a challenge and love to play solo try Arcane warrior or Rogue  .



> Backpack? I didn't notice any backpack(actually i read previous posts in the thread mentioning it but by then i had completed ostagar), so,what does it do?


Once you reach base camp you'll be able to purchase them off of two dwarves who reside at your camp I think they are also on other vendors too so you might want to check every vendor you come across. Further you do want to collect everything and sell what you dont lose so you can save up for some voerpowered gear which is on select merchants.


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

.^you mean without companions??....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> I DID IT!! A fire BOMB made the difference... took out two guys from a distance with the archers... (my god this is addictive!)


Make you rogue dual wield,and start pumping points in Cunning and Dexterity(2:1)


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 27, 2011)

> .^you mean without companions??....


Yes although sometimes you can't prevent them from coming.


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

^^well you can prevent them by clicking on hold position icon...

And you can't defeat high dragons without companions . ..its not god of war..:-/


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 27, 2011)

> ^^well you can prevent them by clicking on hold position icon...


Yes that you can. 

Personally I liked this game alot your choices tended to direct the story in different ways which is what I like. I played all origins and pretty much all specialization other than the shapeshifter which I really wasn't interested in. 

If you have access to the DLCs Shale is a way overpowered companion or at least to me she was . Shale and 3 mages including you will pretty much make short work of everything. But again thats the good thing about this game , there's like kabillion ways to slaughter everything. Personally I'm not a fan of melee do to the hassle it is to run to each monster and smack them silly.



> And you can't defeat high dragons without companions . ..its not god of war..:-/


Yes you can . Although it would be painfully slow. Check here
Although after reading the comments I see that there has been certain changes to the game so I don't know if it is still possible.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> .^you mean without companions??....



I will not recommend this.Banter between the party members is the best part of the game.


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

^^+1 nor i do.* its team game. Strategy and converstion are main addictions.*



FilledVoid said:


> Yes you can . Although it would be painfully slow. Check here
> Although after reading the comments I see that there has been certain changes to the game so I don't know if it is still possible.



man i'm warrior not mage


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^I think very few noticed then in first playthrough



Well I did.


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

@gameranand you are in "very few"
i noticed it in party camp in my first play.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> oh i see... guess i'll have to continue anyways..... released a qunari kind of guy from cage, the following bandits are hard to defeat with the mabaris and all.... i want to know what happens when the notifications like> Alistair approves and Morrigan dissaproves etc occurs?



Name of that quanari is Sten. You see the approval of any companion basically means that they agree with you and disapproval means they disagree. Now approval us important for the romantic relationship with that companion and also they'll get a special ability when then approval reaches certain threshold of 25, 50, 75 and 90+ or 100. They well gain respective points like for sten you can increase his strength by 6 points just with approval. Every companion has different skill to be improved with approval.



FilledVoid said:


> If you have access to the DLCs Shale is a way overpowered companion or at least to me she was . Shale and 3 mages including you will pretty much make short work of everything. But again thats the good thing about this game , there's like kabillion ways to slaughter everything. Personally I'm not a fan of melee do to the hassle it is to run to each monster and smack them silly.
> 
> 
> Yes you can . Although it would be painfully slow. Check here
> Although after reading the comments I see that there has been certain changes to the game so I don't know if it is still possible.



If you ask me Shale was underpowered. Never used her at all for me Alistar, Wayne and Leliana were powered. Give me anything when I have them and enemy would be on ground in no time.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 27, 2011)

> If you ask me Shale was underpowered. Never used her at all for me Alistar, Wayne and Leliana were powered. Give me anything when I have them and enemy would be on ground in no time.


Hmmm perhaps it was the way I play I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

FilledVoid said:


> Hmmm perhaps it was the way I play I guess.



Well you are there were a lot of combinations in this game. So something are powerful to someone while the same thing is useless to others theatres the beauty of this game. Its completely personal choice what you like and what is more powerful.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 27, 2011)

HMM... understood... I will then try going the aggressive Morrigan way, and yes the guy's name is Sten, and i kind of hate him as of now, since he's bent on killing evrything and talks like he's some kind of philosopher simultaneously!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2011)

Sten+Shale=Absolute powerforce


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

^i also like Morrigan. And sten is kind of serious but he is good for two handed weapons.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> HMM... understood... I will then try going the aggressive Morrigan way, and yes the guy's name is Sten, and i kind of hate him as of now, since he's bent on killing evrything and talks like he's some kind of philosopher simultaneously!



Actually Quanaris are kind of devoid of emotions and they are born to be warriors so that nature is the perk.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 27, 2011)

I see... The night time battle at redcliffe is becoming a major pain in the butt... the skeletons keep coming from the beach.. i'm still not able to beat the quest, i dont know how to do it(totally oumanned at evrytime in the secon part when they come from the beach), and do i really need revered hanah's blessing for significant effects? she doesn't give me.. and speaking of the battle, is the battle of redcliffe optional(since morigan says not to fight)?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> I see... The night time battle at redcliffe is becoming a major pain in the butt... the skeletons keep coming from the beach.. i'm still not able to beat the quest, i dont know how to do it(totally oumanned at evrytime in the secon part when they come from the beach), and do i really need revered hanah's blessing for significant effects? she doesn't give me.. and speaking of the battle, is the battle of redcliffe optional(since morigan says not to fight)?



No you don't need those blessings. Just try to coordinate your team and you will be fine. Wait a minute did you skipped circle of magi and directly go there after camp ?? Of so then I strongly suggest you to complete circle of magi quest before this because there you'll get a valuable companion. I'll not tell the name just go and find out.


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

I played that quest after my level was somewhat high. 
Those were easy with Morrigan and Alistair.

I completed circle tower and 



Spoiler



killed flemeth


 before going to redcliff.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

exactly. First get your healer to keep you alive.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 27, 2011)

So i have to first collect companions by doing the other two quests of the dwarven people and the mage's one? ok.. on it. otherwise its totally overpowering me. also how  can i use the lf root to make healing potions, i have the recipe... but do i need skills too? (the game is like a book of instructions, too many stuff to keep track of, lol.. but i'm having fun with it though. )


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

a mage may create potions . It requires skill . *You have Morrigan , she can do*


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> So i have to first collect companions by doing the other two quests of the dwarven people and the mage's one? ok.. on it. otherwise its totally overpowering me. also how  can i use the lf root to make healing potions, i have the recipe... but do i need skills too? (the game is like a book of instructions, too many stuff to keep track of, lol.. but i'm having fun with it though. )



Ogren is not that important but wayne is just too important to ignore. Wayne is also good in making potions.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> So i have to first collect companions by doing the other two quests of the dwarven people and the mage's one? ok.. on it. otherwise its totally overpowering me. also how  can i use the lf root to make healing potions, i have the recipe... but do i need skills too? (the game is like a book of instructions, too many stuff to keep track of, lol.. but i'm having fun with it though. )



you have a human rogue ....right?
then you should keep 
sten as damage dealer
shale as tank
and morrigan as healer and damage dealer

thats what i did as i was playing with human rogue too


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 27, 2011)

^^^I just found wynne. saved before the arcane horror appears, wynne's powers are pretty good and she can make health potions too, and i kept sten away for now.... (**** , i knew the flasks were definitely for some purpose, and now i can't make a healing potion, even if i have plenty of elfroots and readymade potions in ample).


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 27, 2011)

> ^^^I just found wynne. saved before the arcane horror appears, wynne's powers are pretty good and she can make health potions too, and i kept sten away for now.... (**** , i knew the flasks were definitely for some purpose, and now i can't make a healing potion, even if i have plenty of elfroots and readymade potions in ample).


You can purchase all the stuff you need to make potions. However Id save the elfroots just in case you make a different decision along the storyline which will prohibit you from buying elfroots.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 27, 2011)

FilledVoid said:


> You can purchase all the stuff you need to make potions. However Id save the elfroots just in case you make a different decision along the storyline which will prohibit you from buying elfroots.



Okay.. so there will be no elfroots if I choose the different story direction.. ok  i will save the roots for now then.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Okay.. so there will be no elfroots if I choose the different story direction.. ok  i will save the roots for now then.



I actually never used any potion at all in the game. Wayne was more than enough for me.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Currently at the Fade level, there's an ogre in front of me, but he can't see me, as I am in mouse stealth mode... lol.. confusing area, wth is going on!! But the quests are *BIG!! * and thats a very good thing though..


----------



## Alok (Sep 28, 2011)

^^yeah fade powers were enjoying


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Currently at the Fade level, there's an ogre in front of me, but he can't see me, as I am in mouse stealth mode... lol.. confusing area, wth is going on!! But the quests are *BIG!! * and thats a very good thing though..



Don't forget to collect all the tombs or something which will permanently increase your stats. AFAIK there are 21 of them in that fade that means a lot trust me.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 29, 2011)

21?!!! OKaY!!!! I am continuing my journey now... will totally plough the full area of fade!!


----------



## Tech (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope you don't screw up in fade!! its a bit confusing!!


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am still in fade, defeated a couple of bosses, got all the 4 shapes, i must say this is plain awesome!! chaining different attacks from different shapes is real fun. also got some essences.. looking for more


----------



## Alok (Sep 29, 2011)

Tech said:


> Hope you don't screw up in fade!! its a bit confusing!!



oh man its simple and linear . Where you get stucked ?

Actually this thing is made to raise your level


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 29, 2011)

Completed the fade... The level was creepy and a bit haunting, a nice experience.  Ghostly levels in RPGs are really good to play(Witcher 2's "In the claws of madness") gave me a similar feeling of haunting. lol But DA's levels are so much bigger, very satisfying to complete, maybe one of the reasons i am liking it(initially i was kind of meh, but now it looks very nice!  )


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Completed the fade... The level was creepy and a bit haunting, a nice experience.  Ghostly levels in RPGs are really good to play(Witcher 2's "In the claws of madness") gave me a similar feeling of haunting. lol But DA's levels are so much bigger, very satisfying to complete, maybe one of the reasons i am liking it(initially i was kind of meh, but now it looks very nice!  )


so how many stats you basically increased in the fade ??
Don't worry by the you're completed with this game this game would be the best game you have ever played.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 30, 2011)

i didn't really count, but i can make sure that i visited all the parts of the fade after i gained  all the 4 powers and found a lot of other essences too.. currently in orzammar.. met zevran on the way ( the welcome wasn't the best for sure  ). recruited him, but using alistair, morrigan, wynne, and myself(lvl 8 rogue as of now)as the current party... 
ENJOYING THOUROUGHLY


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> i didn't really count, but i can make sure that i visited all the parts of the fade after i gained  all the 4 powers and found a lot of other essences too.. currently in orzammar.. met zevran on the way ( the welcome wasn't the best for sure  ). recruited him, but using alistair, morrigan, wynne, and myself(lvl 8 rogue as of now)as the current party...
> ENJOYING THOUROUGHLY



Hmm. OK. Well those 4 powers are necessasity if you want all essences. Enjoy Orzammar here you will decide the fate of orzammar and a important machine you can say.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 1, 2011)

I decided to try out the dalish camp area first... fighting the werewolves felt good 
Here is a mage who asks you to kill a tree so he can show you the way out of the forest or something. (to kill a tree?!! wtf?) anyways i agreed and went forward, found 2 ogres(alistair's finishing move is epic!) then a tombstone.. i disturb it, some very powerful creatures come, and i am dead. is disturbing the tomb mandatory? or can i complete the crazy mage's quest without doing so?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> I decided to try out the dalish camp area first... fighting the werewolves felt good
> Here is a mage who asks you to kill a tree so he can show you the way out of the forest or something. (to kill a tree?!! wtf?) anyways i agreed and went forward, found 2 ogres(alistair's finishing move is epic!) then a tombstone.. i disturb it, some very powerful creatures come, and i am dead. is disturbing the tomb mandatory? or can i complete the crazy mage's quest without doing so?



dont ask these things
coz there will be spoilers for sure
 I'm sure you dont wanna spoil the fun
just make frequent saves
and explore the whole forest
and yes
there's some special thing about that gravestones
there are 3/4 i guess

......too much info i already gave
happy DA:Oing


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 1, 2011)

lol.. ok. 3/4... i surely don't know what that means.. but i am exploring the forest using the staple maze solving technique> stick to a wall and u will cover the whole area. lets see whats in store for me.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2011)

Just one hint that disturbing all those gravestones and performing a ritual gives you something really powerful. I guess second best item in that category. And total no. of gravestones is 3.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 3, 2011)

Currently in orzammar, chose the good ending for the dalish elves  .
Unleashed Wynne on the way  . one of Orzammar's boss that fat dwarf chick Jarvia is tough to beat, but then again, every fight with a boss is tough.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2011)

got full set of juggernot armor or not ??


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 3, 2011)

noooooooooo  .. .. i have decided to return to brecilian forest after i level up a bit here at orzammar. for now i only have the juggernaut body armour.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2011)

oh ok. Juggernaut armor is second best armour in the vanilla game. 3 pieces can be easily obtained but for 4th piece you need to perform a ritual. Also after that talking tree you can fight a shade to get some nice goodies.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 5, 2011)

Spoiler



WTF!! I am stuck at the Brank fight where I chose to side with Caridin(lame@$$ golem, doesn't even move).. Any tips will be very useful, have seen walkthroughs, didn't help much.. I am fighting with level 12 rogue,Wynne,Morrigan and Oghren(another **** didn't know he would be this bad)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2011)

morrigan will be key player here
ask wayne to back up
btw i did this mission at lvl 15-16 IIRC


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2011)

Here you need to co-ordinate your attack. Never engage any enemy who is busy with someone else. Keep your team alive at all cost if needed then opt for run and gun tactics means run with your team and let group heal of wayne get activated and then heal and attack. This fight was very easy even on hard but I have also completed this 5 times. But follow my tips and enemy should be on ground in no time.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 5, 2011)

OK..  will try again now.. will keep on trying till 'tis(classic morrigan style  ) done! Thx

Aaaaand its done!! phew!! took about 10 tries but the last time i.e the successful one was pretty easy.. used Wynne to keep the friendly golems alive to do max damage and morrigan(she's just awesome  ) for freezing etc.... i'm so happy  the games purely tactical which is why i like it i guess plus the story is beautiful too.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh yes certainly the story is just awesome. It gives me kind of heroic feel every time I played this game. You'll understand what I mean once you have completed it once.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler



Completed undead mission at redcliffe at last.. i must say even with level 14 alistair. lvl 13 rogue, level 14 morrigan and level 14 wynne it was quite difficult.... the AI was focussing on wynne constantly for some reason... initially i was irritated by this, but then used it to my advantage and made her run around while the others do damage  i even had to use revival on morrigan as she was knocked! (this thread can now be officially called dragon age walkthrough thread lol)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler



Do you know if you manage to save all villagers then there is a reward for you ?? But completing that task is not very easy task and neither very hard.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if you manage to save all villagers then there is a reward for you ?? But completing that task is not very easy task and neither very hard.



what is the reward? 
*curious*


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2011)

Piyush said:


> what is the reward?
> *curious*





Spoiler



There are two rewards depending on situation.
1. Lloyd magic ring - if you recruited him in the shop and he survived the battle.
2. Helm of the red - if all villagers survived the battle.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 6, 2011)

So you basically eat Dragon Age for breakfast,lunch,dinner, and what-nots...


----------



## Alok (Oct 6, 2011)

^^actually some games are such interesting that you'll check for every possibility , that's it.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> So you basically eat Dragon Age for breakfast,lunch,dinner, and what-nots...







Kola2842 said:


> ^^actually some games are such interesting that you'll check for every possibility , that's it.



exactly
DA:O makes one to explore,explore and explore


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> So you basically eat Dragon Age for breakfast,lunch,dinner, and what-nots...



Well I know most of the possibilities but not all of them but yes I can tell you all secrets you can discover in your 1st playthrough. I still have to play some more playthrough.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I know most of the possibilities but not all of them but yes I can tell you all secrets you can discover in your 1st playthrough. I still have to play some more playthrough.




you have played this game n number of times and still want to play more just because of a couple of things?
no offense buddy but you'll soon gonna realize the value of time as you are in college


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2011)

I am realising that right now. Right now I don't have PC with me but when I do I'll think about this game for sure but not any time soon at all.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

After a point, I just got tired of taking all the sidequests and just focused on the main quest to finish the story.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

Krow said:


> After a point, I just got tired of taking all the sidequests and just focused on the main quest to finish the story.



At which point ?? I am curious what made this game's side quests boring for you.


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2011)

I got sick of the "help me! The blight has ruined my life" type of sidequests. And the exploring got to my nerves. I really liked the main story and that was not moving because of time consuming sidequests. So just got on with it and finished it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2011)

Same thing in fallout 3, stopped playing.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree with Fallout 3, its boring to me. But DA is cool. Maybe I just like the setting of DA more.
Can't wait for DA3.  .. Though I haven't played DA2 , i read that its pretty bad?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> I agree with Fallout 3, its boring to me. But DA is cool. Maybe I just like the setting of DA more.
> Can't wait for DA3.  .. Though I haven't played DA2 , i read that its pretty bad?



Well its not that bad if you see DA2 as a indivisual game but as this game after DAO so expectations were very high and this game fell on floor. As compared to DAO its pretty bad. 

And as for boredom of game I never got bored because of side quests and exploration. Well in Fallout you have to travel a lot to complete the side quests but in DAO most side quests can be completed when you are doing main quests given the condition that you got the side quest before that. In fallout getting all the quests is also a challenge as they some are quite far away and needs a lot of exploration. Well I loved both the games, maybe my love for DAO is more because of awesome story and medival time plot.


----------



## Alok (Oct 8, 2011)

I never feel boring with DaO . It has great story.
But with Da2 , i stopped after some quests.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

I completed DA2 just for the sake of story. Never loved that game. Way too easy even on hard difficulty and non memorable characters, deja vu of places and what not.


----------



## Alok (Oct 8, 2011)

^you completed
well i still have Da2 dvd in my gamebox.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2011)

Krow said:


> I got sick of the "help me! The blight has ruined my life" type of sidequests. And the exploring got to my nerves. I really liked the main story and that was not moving because of time consuming sidequests. So just got on with it and finished it.


well the sidequests were not that bad
but yeah I had the same feeling when the side quests had same plot



Faun said:


> Same thing in fallout 3, stopped playing.


may be you'll like Fallout New Vegas...if I'm right , you left this game 'coz of traveling too much and getting a feeling of loneliness
New Vegas aint that type ...Iloved that game better than F3....after all its Vegas 



Soumik99 said:


> I agree with Fallout 3, its boring to me. But DA is cool. Maybe I just like the setting of DA more.
> Can't wait for DA3.  .. Though I haven't played DA2 , i read that its pretty bad?


But Fallout 3 has one of the best story in any RPG game 
DA2 was totally crap for me
much more of hack-n-slash with less in-game features as compared to DA:O



Kola2842 said:


> I never feel boring with DaO . It has great story.
> But with Da2 , i stopped after some quests.


same here



gameranand said:


> I completed DA2 just for the sake of story. Never loved that game. Way too easy even on hard difficulty and non memorable characters, deja vu of places and what not.


thanks for sharing this bro
one more reason to hate this one


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2011)

I liked Fallout 3, but it is not the kind of game which a noob like me can complete without looking for cheats. I got waaaay too scared when I played it. I looked a lot at the walkthroughs.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

Well yes here you need to make strategy and if you are not used to that then its kinda difficult.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Completed Dragon age... EPIC experience(why is the story so good?!!  ) 
Now playing awakening. 



Spoiler



The fight with archdemon was easy though.. i didn't notice the ballistae at first.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 29, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Completed Dragon age... EPIC experience(why is the story so good?!!  )
> Now playing awakening.
> 
> 
> ...



good 
dont want to demoralize you, but you'll hate DA2...many of us did
and which were active your party members for the last fight?


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 29, 2011)

alistair, my female rogue human, wynne,morrigan... for me the two hardest battle of the game is the fight immediately after you enter fort drakon in the final battle... emissaries,dragon thralls,archers, a full horde of nuisance.. i chose to have morrigan give birth to a child.. 
Also i did not have leliana.. i just didn't know she could be found in lothering... 

The blood dragon armour does not carry over to awakening! 
I recruited Nathaniel Howe... awakening looks a bit better in the graphics department.. and the story is quite good(till now).


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 31, 2011)

ah.. completed DA Awakening(except 2 side quests).. the game is so full of bugs.. had to apply mod fixes... console commands. etc >.< . the story is good for an expansion but bioware surely rushed the game a bit.. so many f***ing bugs!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, poor guys had absolutely no time. I don't know why they kept rushing . They had to pull off Dragon Age:  Origins, and then 4 DLCs, an expansion pack... and DA2. In just one and a half year. Definition of rushing, TBH.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just started playing this on my new pc n i must say it's so addictive. It was funny making morrigan almost naked haha. Nvm it's a very good game!


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 1, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> I just started playing this on my new pc n i must say it's so addictive. It was funny making morrigan almost naked haha. Nvm it's a very good game!



cool.. just don't forget to recruit leliana at lothering or you will miss out on an awesome character(like I did  ) she's in the bar at lothering. just saying.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 1, 2011)

thx i will look into it! hey is that village? and is she rouge? maybe i got her!


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 1, 2011)

yes she is a rogue with red hair and the opposite of morrigan.
Happy DAO-ing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2011)

Also... don't forget to recruit another Rouge.. stan in lothering.


----------



## Alok (Nov 1, 2011)

^ Well he is *Warrior*


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 1, 2011)

I m Noble warrior grey warden something! What's the best party member i can get?


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 1, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> I m Noble warrior grey warden something! What's the best party member i can get?



i'd suggest(wow, i am suggesting someone at last  ) 2 mages, 1 rogue, 1 warrior(two warriors will do too). get wynne from circle of mages first. mine was Alistair, Morrigan, Wynne, and myself, a rogue.


----------



## Alok (Nov 1, 2011)

It depends on the class you handle easily and efficiently.

for me it was Morrigan.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 1, 2011)

whats the best equipment and stats for my warrior?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 1, 2011)

STEN is a Kunari


----------



## Alok (Nov 1, 2011)

^but his fighting class is Warrior.

*@Kapilove77 for warrior Strength is main state.
Equipments depends on what king of warrior you making => 
1.Shieldman
2.Duelist
3.Two handed*


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 1, 2011)

shieldman


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, my bad. He belongs to warrior class.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 1, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> whats the best equipment and stats for my warrior?



Just keep on increasing your attributes , a warrior's main stat is Strength, Dexterity(for the higher talents you will need dexterity too), and constitution.. keep on increasing willpower to a sufficient level(after which u can stop) by one every two instances of levelling up. also , get all the combat training skills first and then coercion, you will need it to intimidate others.Reasonably high  strength increases chances of intimidation during speech and cunning increases that of Persuasion(which would be better for rogues, but you are not playing with a rogue as a main character so don't bother). thats all the gyan i can give.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 1, 2011)

thx a lot for info


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> I m Noble warrior grey warden something! What's the best party member i can get?


It entirely depends on you. You can use 2 mages and 1 rogue, 2 rogue 1 mage or 1 warrior, 1 mage, 1 rogue. For me Alistar, Leliana and Wayne were winning combination. Alistar as tank, me and Leliana as damage dealers and Wayne as healer. I was also a human noble warrior.


kapilove77 said:


> whats the best equipment and stats for my warrior?


For armor you can get juggernaut armor, blood dragon armor and dragon scale armor. If you have blood dragon armor dlc then this armor will do for entire game and you'll have to defeat high dragon and do all master wade quests by paying him to make him to cast the best dragon scale armor.
In weapon warden keep dlc adds a random encounter with star metal. When you take that to soldier peek and ask the guy to make weapon he'll ask you for a greatsword or longsword then you can tell him to make whatever you want. That star metal sword is the best of this game.


----------



## deepak8286 (Dec 23, 2011)

i m playing this game as a human warrior. my company are morrigan, alistair, steyn(guy released from jail in lothering) and aedan himself. i m stuck in breccalia forest on my way from dalish camp to kill that withersang(mispelt)......i cannot kill that mad hermit. how to kill him?. he uses fire to drain most of the fellows life.

tell me what all powers are essential for aedan,alistair,morrigan?

i am also unable to open any chest due to insufficient skill. what skill is needed here and how do i get here?

how do i increase my strength,dexterity,cunning for warrirors?

any video tutorial on combat techniques?

PS - i m new to RPG games


----------



## Neuron (Dec 23, 2011)

You have two choices.First is to leave this quest for a later time and go seek out another.When you have more experience you can come back carry on.The elven forest quests are pretty tough.Or find as many elf roots as possible and make some healing potions to aid you.You should have the herbalism skill to do this.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 26, 2011)

It is the best game Ive ever played. I really recommend it for everyone.
Needs to have a bit of patience at first read everything


----------



## deepak8286 (Dec 27, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> i m playing this game as a human warrior. my company are morrigan, alistair, steyn(guy released from jail in lothering) and aedan himself. i m stuck in breccalia forest on my way from dalish camp to kill that withersang(mispelt)......i cannot kill that mad hermit. how to kill him?. he uses fire to drain most of the fellows life.
> 
> tell me what all powers are essential for aedan,alistair,morrigan?
> 
> ...


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 1, 2012)

i m playing this game as a human warrior. my company are morrigan, alistair, steyn(guy released from jail in lothering) and aedan himself. i m stuck in breccalia forest on my way from dalish camp to kill that withersang(mispelt)......i cannot kill that mad hermit. how to kill him?. he uses fire to drain most of the fellows life.

how to equip dual weapons?

where can i get backpacks?

where can i enchant my weapons...that camp?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2012)

deepak8286 said:


> i m playing this game as a human warrior. my company are morrigan, alistair, steyn(guy released from jail in lothering) and aedan himself. i m stuck in breccalia forest on my way from dalish camp to kill that withersang(mispelt)......i cannot kill that mad hermit. how to kill him?. he uses fire to drain most of the fellows life.


you can kill that elf leader rather killing  witherfang (and its female)


deepak8286 said:


> how to equip dual weapons?


go to bag and figure it out yourself


deepak8286 said:


> where can i get backpacks?


from traders
you can get 2 bags at low cost from 1st city trader (forgot the name)
one before getting the quest to get darkspawn blood
and one after getting the blood


deepak8286 said:


> where can i enchant my weapons...that camp?


your camp trader's son
you have to have runes though


----------



## Alok (Jan 1, 2012)

deepak8286 said:


> how to equip dual weapons?
> 
> where can i get backpacks?
> 
> where can i enchant my weapons...that camp?



to equip dual weapons you must have two one handed swords : one right handed and one side handed. Just equip right hand sword and put another in place of shield.

For backpacks , there are two when you are in ostagar. Further get one from Camp.

For enchantment , go to camp . You will buy runes from Bodhan dwarf and put in your weapons with help of his son Sandal.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 5, 2012)

i m in redcliff now....how do i go to ostagar to buy backpacks? ....its dimmed in the map

how do i kill flemth? who and what skills are needed?

i m in that castle finding arl eamon ....connor(small boy) has turned into an abdomination by a mage...what should i do ?

if i kill mad hermit in brecallia forest will that be enough to kill witherfang?


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2012)

You can't return Ostagar now but further check every merchant.

To kill Flemeth you have to achieve Morrigan's approval then* search Flemeth Grimoire in Libraries of circle tower* . Give it to her and she will ask you to kill Flemeth.

To kill her you need a balanced team( i prefer one healer ,one ranged , one tank and you.) and Fire Crystal or enough file resistance. I'll suggest you not to go there untill you level is enough.

In case of boy i did only thing to kill him.



Spoiler



Mad hermit has no relation with witherfang and you may choose trade or kill him. I killed him.
And i didn't killed witherfang , in place of that i killed Zathrian.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 5, 2012)

i killed mad hermit. where do i go and find witherfang? 

why should i align with witherfang instead of zatharin?

how do i increase the number of quick slots?

any way to increase experience or skill points drastically?


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2012)

To increase no. Of slots just take your pointer to the corner and drag it.

For more experience (without cheating) , only one thing you can do is to fight weak or normal enemies without companion. To do this click on "hold position" button below their avtar and take them away from battle.

And answer for your above two ques. depends on your choice.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 6, 2012)

where can i get alistair templar armor..any videos for it?


----------



## Alok (Jan 6, 2012)

^^Go to circle tower and there you'll face a desire demon talking to a Templar. Kill him and loot that armor.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2012)

deepak8286 said:


> *what/how/when/why/who....*


download PRIMA guide for dragon age
I cant help you with the download links


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 6, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^Go to circle tower and there you'll face a desire demon talking to a Templar. Kill him and loot that armor.



do u mean apprentice notes?

i finished the circle tower mission and did not find such

meanwhile oghren intends to join me in deep roads....shall i choose him? will he be useful


----------



## Alok (Jan 7, 2012)

I means about Templar Armor. You missed that in circle tower.

Oghren is warrior , IMO take him to your party but use at your will. Depends on what is your team currently  ,There must be at least one mage and one damage dealer.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 7, 2012)

do u mean Knight-Commander Greagoir in the circle of tower?


----------



## Alok (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok here i found picture of it. When you get into circle tower , if you go through every room you'll find "a desire demon and Templar talking to each other".

In pic. Below there is a templar on left side . Kill both of then and you'll get Templar Armor in loot.


Spoiler



*images.wikia.com/dragonage/images/c/c8/Desire_Demon.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh boy you are asking too many questions. You know what I have one answer for all of them. Its a game so figure out everything yourself. I know all the answers for your questions but you really should try everything yourself. If you know the outcome already then where is fun in making a decesion. Only ask here if you are really stuck somewhere not these random questions.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 7, 2012)

i explored the whole of circle tower but couldnt find the desire demon and templar.... can any one tell which floor it was...........
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/87869154.jpg/




*img830.imageshack.us/img830/591/87869154.jpg

*

@gamer anand - i m new to rpg*


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

*^^Its on fourth flore.*



gameranand said:


> Its a game so figure out everything yourself. I know all the answers for your questions but you really should try everything yourself. If you know the outcome already then where is fun in making a decesion. Only ask here if you are really stuck somewhere not these random questions.



yes totally agree.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2012)

@ deepak
Yes I know that you are new to RPG genre. But dude still your previous questions were like a storw. Now this question you asked is good. As for answer be prepared for a tough fight and take out the templer first to save yourself.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ deepak
> Yes I know that you are new to RPG genre. But dude still your previous questions were like a storw. Now this question you asked is good. As for answer be prepared for a tough fight and take out the templer first to save yourself.



@anand
check out the screenshot above...i m in the templar quarters in tht room where u say desire demon and tht templar is......but i cant find such...the screen shot proves it....


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

Search for every room on "FOURTH FLORE".

Try it. If still you can't then i can provide map.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2012)

give me your save file


----------



## Neuron (Jan 8, 2012)

Piyush said:


> give me your save file


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

Piyush said:


> give me your save file



do you want mine??
Which character,
human warrior,
human mage,
elf rogue.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 8, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> do you want mine??
> Which character,
> human warrior,
> human mage,
> elf rough.



lol,not yours mate.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> do you want mine??
> Which character,
> human warrior,
> human mage,
> elf *rough*.



are you playing with 3 characters at the same time?!?!
and elf rough must be deadly 

and did you download that Prima guide which I told you the other day?


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

Piyush said:


> are you playing with 3 characters at the same time?!?!
> and elf rough must be deadly



No one by one,

 My first playthrough character was Elf Rogue.

Second character was Human Warrior.

And last was Human Mage.

Thus finished it 3 times. 
And still didn't uninstalled it , thinking about modding.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 8, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> My first playthrough character was Elf Rough.



Are you sure the elf is 'rough' and not a rogue?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol its not rough its rogue.
@deepak
dude that room is very near to the fourth floor entrance. Its you who is playing the game so you have to find it.


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my bad. Its rogue.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Lol its not rough its rogue.
> @deepak
> dude that room is very near to the fourth floor entrance. Its you who is playing the game so you have to find it.



@anand - the room where they are present in the screenshot is the room where desire demon was as per ur words......is tht a DLC?


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

No man , not any dlc....

See if i manage , i'll post a map late night after finishing work .


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok here i made this.....

Location pointed with red it the room where you'll find Desire Demon and bewitched Templar. Go and get that armor. 
And notice the middle of the map is room of Sloth Demon.


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

Click on Thumbnail to view image.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2012)

deepak8286 said:


> @anand - the room where they are present in the screenshot is the room where desire demon was as per ur words......is tht a DLC?



No its available in vanilla version also you just need to find that.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 10, 2012)

no i couldnt find the desire demon in the place pointed out by kola


----------



## Alok (Jan 10, 2012)

Then Only reason if you have already finished Circle Tower quest. Right ?? 
You killed Uldread??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2012)

Then just leave that. After completing the main quest its gone. But need not to worry you can get the juggernaut armor in forest which is the best apart from dragon scale armor.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 10, 2012)

yes i killed uldred...........also got the juggernaut armor after fighting revanants and that mage...but no strength to wear that........any other armor better than juggernaut armor,because i have 2 warriors in my team


----------



## Alok (Jan 10, 2012)

^^dragon scale armor. You will receive in Denrim after collecting dragon scale.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^dragon scale armor. You will receive in Denrim after collecting dragon scale.



yes
and that too after 3 tries IIRC


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2012)

Just don't forget to pay wademaster both times you bring him drake scales.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 11, 2012)

oh no i thought of using templar armor for alistair.....so i cannot use him for the rest of the game...any idea on who is powerful sten or alistair?  i carry on with sten but his health decreases fastly as he fights

i thought of giving juggernaut to aedan(main character) and dragon armor to sten or alistair....will this be fine?

i have killed 2 dragons one in orzammar royal palace(to get ageless sword) and another in ruins....how much drakes will i need and where to find more?


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

Keeping away Alistaire from team will result in disapproval. He is more importent.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2012)

Alistar is a tank so soaks up more damage and Sten is a damage dealer. You need atleast one tank for a balanced team.

Drakes are found in Urn of sacred ashes quest and also the high dragon. From drakes you get drake scale which are good for Rogue armor and dragon scale is good for warrior armor.



Kola2842 said:


> Keeping away Alistaire from team will result in disapproval. He is more importent.



Not true. In one of my gameplay I kept him away nearly for whole game but still got 100 approval.


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

^i put him in camp , meanwhile i went circle tower and completed. Also found her mother's amulet.
When i returned to camp. He was in anger. And i got -15.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^i put him in camp , meanwhile i went circle tower and completed. Also found her mother's amulet.
> When i returned to camp. He was in anger. And i got -15.



Did you completed Redcliffe quest too in that mean time ??


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

^^Yes , also i killed that boy summoned by Desire Demon..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats why he was pissed off. Even if you do take him with you then also you'll get a large disapproval if you killed mother or son.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 11, 2012)

what class of characters do u play with?

i play with 2 warriors and 2 mages......i didnt find rogues useful other than looting the chest

when the mages fight with the enemy nearer they switch on to melee weapons even though that option is not there in tactics.....i want the mages to run away and use their ranged weapon


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

^^Set this from tactic slots. Setting you have to use meelie is default setting change it, what you like.

Rouges are not mainsteam warrior but they are great for backstab , ranged weapons (bows) , traps making ,bombs etc . My first character was a Rouge.

I played 
2 warrior , 1 mage , one rouge.
And 
2 rouge , 1 warrior ,1 mage.
And
2 mage , 1 warrior , one rouge.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2012)

I usually play with 2 warriors (1 tank, 1 dps), 1 rogue for ranged attack and 1 mage for healing.
The main concept of this game is to control your entire squad so use pause for new tactics and retreat.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 11, 2012)

i slayed the high dragon in the mountain top...but didnt get any dragon armor raw materials....


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2012)

Just loot that high dragon to get dragon scale and other goodies. There is just dragon scale required for that armor.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 12, 2012)

sorry for the last post....i got drake skin ans dragon armor after slaying drakes and high dragon......went to wade and got superior drakeskin armor and superior dragonscale armor...............seems they are effective only against dragons?

another query where do i get max.runes ................is it only 5% cold, fire,electricty damage?


----------



## Alok (Jan 12, 2012)

My fav. Rune combination.

Grandmaster Paralysis
Grandmaster Hale
Grandmaster Silverlight

And when wearing a heavy armor keep an eye on resulting fatigue.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2012)

You can buy runes from traders in game. Highest is the grandmaster rune. Drakescale armor is the best armor for rogue if you chose so.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 12, 2012)

+8 Damage vs. Undead
which one are undead?

against which creatures are cold,electricity,fire,paralysis runes are effective?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2012)

Skeletons are undead.

Electricity, cold, fire damage are effective against every foe.


----------



## Alok (Jan 12, 2012)

1.  Like you faced in Redcliff village at night. These may identified by zombie/skeleton/mummy shaped body.
OR JUST POINT YOU MOUSE ON THEM , it is written below their name. Guessing you didn't played Diablo 2.


2.   If not specified like above you mentioned (eg. +10 damage to Darkspawn) then these work on each and every creature with same impact.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 12, 2012)

i believe fire damage is ineffective against demons, ash wraith and dragons

dragon age origins rocks....this is the first rpg i m playing...... once i completer this, how abt trying dragon age origins awakening and dragon age 2 ......is it worthwhile like the DAO?

tell abt skyrim any other similiar games


----------



## Alok (Jan 12, 2012)

^^Yes like frost/ice damage affects fire demon you encountered in Circle Tower. But it is his property to be affected by frost . If a rune enhance 5% ice damage , then it'll be as it is. But yeah it depends on which you are using.

Enough medival , now you should play Mass Effect Series.

Play Skyrim. It is game of the year. Also if you played Oblivion then it will be great.

After that Witcher Series, specially Witcher 2 is great game and an eyecandy also.

And further in Dragon Age series , for Origins i'll suggest you to play Leliana's Song. 
While playing Dragon Age 2 , forget DaO . Then it is good game.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2012)

For RPG games I would suggest you DAO DLCs, Elder scrolls series, witcher series.

For shooting Mass effect series, fallout series(from 3 onwards).


----------



## deepak8286 (Jan 13, 2012)

which is the best specialisation for a warrior, rogue,mage?


----------



## Alok (Jan 13, 2012)

Warrior: Templar
,Rogue: Bard ,
Mage: Blood Mage


----------



## gameranand (Jan 13, 2012)

Warrior - Reaver, Berserk
Rogue - Bard, Assassin
Mage - Spirit healer.


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 6, 2012)

please help on this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/...te-edition-disc-edition-where-buy-online.html


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2012)

If possible then get digital version as that option is simply giving you the game forever without any need to preserve the disks whatsoever.


----------



## noob (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys, After playing SKYRIM, I became fan of RPG. Will this game work on my config in signature ? Thinking to order it from Flipkart.


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 7, 2012)

noob said:


> Hey guys, After playing SKYRIM, I became fan of RPG. Will this game work on my config in signature ? Thinking to order it from Flipkart.



Do you have a graphics card????
if its the same system on which you played skyrim then go on, it will run fine on your pc.


----------



## Alok (Aug 7, 2012)

^ yes it will.


----------



## noob (Aug 7, 2012)

I see that there is Dragon Age: Origins as well as Dragon Age 2 on flipkart. Which one should i buy ?

Can anyone tell me the prices of both games on Steam ? It is blocked here at office.


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 7, 2012)

noob said:


> I see that there is Dragon Age: Origins as well as Dragon Age 2 on flipkart. Which one should i buy ?
> 
> Can anyone tell me its price of both on Steam ? It is blocked here at office.



hey if you are planning to buy dao, please ensure that you buy ultimate edition priced at 699inr, it contains all dlc, expansion pack, everything.
and first play da origins then play da 2... 

go to my link posted 4-5 comments above this one, i gave a link where it is available for sale, it is out of stock in flipkart. otherwise buy from origin at 699inr digital download ultimate edition dragon age origins.

i am too going to buy this after skyrim.


----------



## Alok (Aug 7, 2012)

noob said:


> I see that there is Dragon Age: Origins as well as Dragon Age 2 on flipkart. Which one should i buy ?



go for Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 7, 2012)

The sequel is a real downer.Go for the first.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

PS:On a second note, you can also consider Witcher series


----------



## noob (Aug 7, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> The sequel is a real downer.Go for the first.



Why so ? Any specific reason ?


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 7, 2012)

noob said:


> Why so ? Any specific reason ?



It simply dosent lives up to the mark.First game is far better.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

Buy DAO Ultimate Edition. It has everything. Also as Piyush already said also consider Witcher series. Awesome game.


----------



## Skynaveen (Aug 13, 2012)

noob said:


> Why so ? Any specific reason ?


DAO is my favorite game. Ive played Skyrim and other RPGs....DA2 was the worst..Bad story, Bad skill tree etc..


----------



## deepak8286 (Aug 14, 2012)

i have played DAO and playing DA2..   any other game similiar to DA...

i dont wanna play skyrim and witcher...... how kingdom of amalur?


----------



## Alok (Aug 14, 2012)

^play witcher 2.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

Witcher is not similar to DA series at all. However its a great series overall. As for similar games play Neverwinter Nights series.


----------



## Alok (Aug 15, 2012)

^for similar , Baulder's gate.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah that game is also similar but too old. NWN would be good but he'll miss DAO as NWN is nothing compared to DAO.


----------



## thejunglegod (Aug 17, 2012)

KOTOR, Dragon Age Origins, Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, NWN can all be clubbed together in one single category.
Also, these games will take away a lot of your time, so keep yourself free.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 17, 2012)

Is DA:O Ultimate discontinued in India? I can't find it on any Indian web store including eBay under 1000 (while nextworld lists the price as 699). I already bought the game on Origin during sale but Origin won't download it due to some error. So I bought it again on Steam during summer sale but it shows the download size somewhere near 25GB which is not possible for me to download.


----------



## noob (Aug 17, 2012)

Morpheus said:


> Is DA:O Ultimate discontinued in India? I can't find it on any Indian web store including eBay under 1000 (while nextworld lists the price as 699). I already bought the game on Origin during sale but Origin won't download it due to some error. So I bought it again on Steam during summer sale but it shows the download size somewhere near 25GB which is not possible for me to download.



I got it from Intencity.in last week..game looks dull to me  

SKYRIM > DA:O


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 17, 2012)

it is available on origin store at 350inr till august 30

and is there any way to save the digital download in dvd so that it works in case of OS re-installation?? cuz i don't want to download it again and i do frequent system OS formats..

*EDIT: I just spoke with the Origin technical support person, and he told me that no download is required on format/ re-install ation of OS. He told me  to copy the game folder from origin in program files in c drive and paste it to some safe place, then again paste it back to origin folder after format/ re-installation of OS.*

this might be helpful to those who don't know,


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 18, 2012)

noob said:


> I got it from Intencity.in last week..game looks dull to me
> 
> SKYRIM > DA:O



Did you buy the Ultimate edition? Its out of stock there too. I haven't played DA:O but what I have learned from reviews is that is it more of story based experience while Skyrim doesn't has that interesting storyline but a vast open world. I loved ME series and want to try DA:O made by Bioware.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 18, 2012)

Well you see DAO is not that good in terms of visuals as compared to Skyrim but the story, characters and gameplay are really awesome. Play it you won't regret.


----------



## noob (Aug 20, 2012)

Morpheus said:


> Did you buy the Ultimate edition? Its out of stock there too. I haven't played DA:O but what I have learned from reviews is that is it more of story based experience while Skyrim doesn't has that interesting storyline but a vast open world. I loved ME series and want to try DA:O made by Bioware.



Yes. Ultimate edition. 
I disliked the controls and game play....e.g if i attack anyone, i dont have control over how the attack is performed. 
In skyrim, if i use bow , i can control it the way i want. I can shoot 1 arrow..hide..shoot another with ease. DA:O lacks the same.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Well you can't compare this game with skyrim at all. Skyrim is more of lone wolf but DAO is more about squad control. How you use their combined powers for best effect.


----------



## Alok (Aug 20, 2012)

noob said:


> Yes. Ultimate edition.
> I disliked the controls and game play....e.g if i attack anyone, i dont have control over how the attack is performed.
> In skyrim, if i use bow , i can control it the way i want. I can shoot 1 arrow..hide..shoot another with ease. DA:O lacks the same.



Hey you can't say a game bad just because it does not give same feeling of what you played before. Both games are totally different and best in their own


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Alok said:


> Hey you can't say a game bad just because it does not give same feeling of what you played before. Both games are totally different and best in their own



Cool down buddy. No need to fight over this.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Cool down buddy. No need to fight over this.



see his avatar pic
do you think he looks happy after reading that?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah. Angry young man.


----------



## noob (Aug 21, 2012)

I am not saying that game is bad. I said i disliked it for the reasons mentioned in my posts. Peace


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah I know and its alright, still I am suggesting you to try this game again because once you get hold of party management and micro management then this game is really really awesome. Great storyline to say the least and your decesions have direct impact on the story.


----------



## Lord073 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah you can't really compare these two games coz they share no similarities whatsoever other than both being RPG's. For me DAO was much much more immersive than Skyrim and as much as I hate to say this but SKYRIM TOTALLY SUCKED (for me).


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I liked both games to my heart's content. Its just that when you are playing these two games then you must have different mind setups for both games.


----------



## noob (Aug 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I liked both games to my heart's content. Its just that when you are playing these two games then you must have different mind setups for both games.



okay..will try it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2012)

Just give this game some time. Let it grow upon you and then you'll enjoy this game throughly.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 4, 2012)

Recently started this game as a human mage. Not sure how long would I keep going not enjoying much at back of the pack.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Recently started this game as a human mage. Not sure how long would I keep going not enjoying much at back of the pack.



Man...this is your...4th time iirc
why you do not play skyrim instead?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Man...this is your...4th time iirc
> why you do not play skyrim instead?



Because skyrim don't have sex. 
just joking. Because skyrim don't runs smoothly on my good ol PC.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Because skyrim don't have sex.


It has that too
remember..its bethesda....tons of mods available...of all kind 
forgot that spiderman driving in a car 


gameranand said:


> just joking. Because skyrim don't runs smoothly on my good ol PC.


it wil run yaar
just do a lil tweaking and use some 3rd party game performance files
c'mon man you are rpg lover


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2012)

Could you point me some config files if you find ??
I'll also search myself for them.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2012)

Level 13 Mage with Arcane warrior.
Playing as mage and wearing heavy armor feels kinda weird TBH but good. Now have to fight Zathrian. Damn.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Could you point me some config files if you find ??
> I'll also search myself for them.



try nexus mod manager to download performance fix mods, low textures, stable game, etc... mods form skyrim.nexus


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2012)

OK thanks. Will try that.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2012)

Now in Redcliffe Village. Recruited all party members.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 11, 2012)

Well i can say that DAO took many days out of my social life then i sold my pc to but after reading this thread i again wish to get new pc


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2012)

Have completed the night mission after all. Now going to castle.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 14, 2012)

Now in Denerim. Doing various side-quests for easy money.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2012)

Killed Flemth. Now going for sacred ashes and to kill high dragon.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 18, 2012)

dragon practice : first go for hag dragon then for the real deal


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2012)

Whats hag dragon ?? Anyways I don't need any practice for this game.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyways killed high dragon also. It was easier than Flemth I must say. Now going for broodmother.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2012)

Everything set. Will call the landsmeet now.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2012)

Completed two plot quest and a hell lot of side quests. Money is like nothing at all.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2012)

Just have to fight the Harvester now. After that 1 more hour for Witch Hunt and then Game would be complete.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 24, 2013)

This is just a great game. It has managed to immerse me in its world even more than Mass Effect did. Just fantastic. Although, it does get a bit boring sometimes - too many companions with all their interesting chatter means that I am progressing very slowly in the Main Quest. Currently trying to get the Dalish Elves on my side.

I am playing this game as a Human Mage and it is great fun. My Mage obliterates anything that doesn't have an Orange-Red colour. Alistair is a capable tank but I, in my noobness, forgot to give him the Taunt skill. All the lieutenants and bosses eventually came for my mage and I terribly miss Morrigan's Forcefield (have Wynne as a Healer). But the squad based combat has its downsides - poor AI means that Alistair and Leliana/Shale/Oghren charge into the Inferno that I conjured. But I just heal through it if a boss stays inside - the consistent damage is too good to ignore.

Also, Wynne uses up all her Mana so fast that it hurts.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

Actually you can stop squad members from going in inferno by pressing H. As a Mage Tempest+Blizzard is the best combo, if you do this on a group of enemies and put your team out of it then most of the foes would be already dead and if a boss is there then he would get a good health hit and in the meantime you can heal all your party members and you are good as new as soon as the Blizzard stops. I used to do this a lot.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the H tip - should be useful in other situations too. I looked up the controls when I restarted playing this game, but somehow I missed that one.

The Spell Combination sounds great - with my current Spellpower, it would cause 45-50 damage per tick, which would be just great. But unfortunately, none of my mages have gone down the Electricity damage line, and I don't want to use a mod to reset points. Have you used a 3 mage plus tank party - I think that with lots of Lyrium Potions will make quick work of anything that is not a dragon. I hate dragons (okay, only faced two yet), especially the one that you meet while doing the Urn quest. Good think that fight is optional because I couldn't kill it even on Easy.

EDIt: Just realized that if I had used the Storm of the Century on Easy difficulty, even that dragon woould have died.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

You can still go back, blow the horn and kill the Dragon if you wish. You will get a real nice loot from it.
As for 3 mage + 1 tank combination, no I haven't done that because I always need a Rogue for picking locks and disarming traps. Though I have played with 2 mage + 1 tank + 1 rogue. Also if you can get Arcane Warrior then you can wield heavy Armor and become Tank yourself and then use 2 mages more + 1 Rogue.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, I also like keeping a Rogue with max Stealing and max device mastery skills - seeing unopened locks makes me mad 

I don't like the Arcane Warrior idea, mainly because he won't have the Threaten and Taunt skills. Alistair and Morrigan also make for entertaining conversations.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah that could be problem. Anyway I used Arcane Warrior + Spirit Healer. Though I also had Alistar for backup tank. I always like to play with 2 tanks so that even if Alistar dies then someone is there to take the damage while my Healer heals him and prepare him to take another shot at damage.  
I basically didn't liked to keep Morrigon in my party because she always used to conflict with my decisions and same for Sten also. My best Combo were Myslef (As tank + healer) + Alistar (Tank) + Leliana (Range Damage Dealer) + Wayne (Healer). This way I used to do damage in like 250-300 with Leliana and soem damage with both the tanks and enemies would go down in no time even on Hardest Diddiculty.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

Downloading a lot of mods nowadays to play this awesome game again. Have already completed this game multiple times, I guess 6 times and still I haven't got enough of this. Will post here which Mods I use and the results, it could take some time but I surely will.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

Finally modding complete, now testing phase begins. Will post some screenshots and results here and Screenshot thread soon, in a day or 2.


----------



## Alok (Oct 10, 2014)

Guys its free on Origin....grab it if you still don't have.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2014)

what a bump.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2014)

Started this game several days ago. Going to share some Screenshots now that thread is revived. 

BTW following are the Mods I am using in this Playthrough

1. Alistar Dark Ritaul
2. Character Respec
3. The Royal Wedding
4. Sleep Until Dawn
5. Extra Dog Slot
6. Devout Armor
7. UI Mod
8. Morrigan Restoration Patch
9. No Helmet Hack
10. Polygamey
11. Lock Bash
12. Phoenix Armory
13. Warden Armors
14. Armor For Sten
15. More Options at Pearl
16. Tucked Hair
17. Alistar's Kiss
18. Anto Hairstyle
19. Better Sex
20. Bidelle Cosmetics
21. Charater Creater Eyelashes
22. Circles Gone
23. Isabella and Flemeth of Dragon Age 2
24. Mad Gift Guide
25. Map Textures
26. More Hairstyles
27. Natural Bodies
28. Pineapple Vibrant Colors
29. Pretty Faces
30. JB3 Vanilla and Environment Textures
31. Face and Eye
32. Hairstyle Day
33. Forced Deathblow
34. Ally of Murder
35. Dragon Age Redesigned
36. Improved Atmosphere


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2014)

Like I promised Here are some screenshots



Spoiler



Yeah I played Leliana's Song DLC first.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5600/15310455157_28de229dfd_b.jpg

Notice the dress of Skech...different than vanilla and hair of Leliana
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3941/15310375978_1112b4b06e_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5602/15310311260_547858337b_b.jpg

Blood on the face...man I love this feature of game.
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3937/15310119479_32af141bdd_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3939/15473891136_57aee8c486_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3939/15310371998_92c3e18e56_b.jpg

Yeah take that head off her...better that way.
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2948/15310449137_a7751289d3_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15310303010_6b259d1f26_b.jpg

Fire Looks better with Mods
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5606/15473881686_acd433b573_b.jpg

Dem cuteness and bloody
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15493873091_8393f455cc_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3947/15473879706_dcb0c2fdd9_b.jpg

He never looked better without mods
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5616/15473878736_a270995d6d_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2949/15310105349_7df69d4147_b.jpg

The betrayal
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5601/15310103559_66e3266982_b.jpg

Achievement Unlocked
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5613/15497016365_20ecd5d290_b.jpg

Now look at her with some light...Looks awesome
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5609/15310100349_fefd8d2460_b.jpg



And this is my Dragon Age Origins Screenshot Album
*Dragon Age Origins Screenshot Album*


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 12, 2014)

@ gameranand where will i get this mods and how can i apply it


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2014)

alienempire said:


> @ gameranand where will i get this mods and how can i apply it



Here you'll get all mods.
*Nexus Mods*

Use DAO Modmanager to manage the mods.

If you happen to face any problems, feel free to reply here or ping me on Steam if I am available.


----------



## Alok (Oct 15, 2014)

Mods I like most are forced deathblows , dog slot, and no helm.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2014)

Alok said:


> Mods I like most are forced deathblows , dog slot, and no helm.



Others are also good. You should atleast give them a try. They really make the DAO world a new place.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 15, 2014)

How to play this game with a xbox 360 controller for pc version


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2014)

alienempire said:


> How to play this game with a xbox 360 controller for pc version



You can't.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2014)

Goddamn this game have some serious memory leak problems. Playing with mods leads to more memory leak.


----------



## Alok (Nov 12, 2014)

And I found this game one of most optimized


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2014)

Alok said:


> And I found this game one of most optimized



It is. I am playing with 40+ Mods....anyways seems like the problem was with several areas only. Specially the fade. Now its performing nicely.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

[MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]
Rouges were always overpowered. Those backstabs are very very essential when I played the game on nightmare multiple times. Also with so high Dexterity, very few shots will land on you. I actually made the tank proficient in Dexterity and it worked.


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]
> Rouges were always overpowered. Those backstabs are very very essential when I played the game on nightmare multiple times. Also with so high Dexterity, very few shots will land on you. I actually made the tank proficient in Dexterity and it worked.



you played them in DA:O and DA II ?

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]
> I actually made the tank proficient in Dexterity



I did this to Alistaire too


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> you played them in DA:O and DA II ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yes I played the in both the games. However in DA2 mage was more powerful as they can do hand to hand combat as well if needed. Still for backstabs I feel Rogue class is very powerful. Its just that you have to take the aggro away from them as because of the damage they attract a lot of aggro from the enemies.


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yes I played the in both the games. However in DA2 mage was more powerful as they can do hand to hand combat as well if needed. Still for backstabs I feel Rogue class is very powerful. Its just that you have to take the aggro away from them as because of the damage they attract a lot of aggro from the enemies.



Indeed. In Inquisition I have two rogue in my party , Main character as ranger and Cole as assassin. And both of them blast enemies into pieces. To manage aggro I keep main character away and that insane assassin just doesn't need my attention. He gives final blow from my party almost every time.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 6, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what is "HDA" mod? I was replaying an old save. It says "HDA" is missing.


----------



## JacobVR (Jan 6, 2016)

This game come in the category of those best games that are the trump card of gaming and are not made every year. Incredible graphics!!


----------

